# '08 Assignment- "REFLECTIONS" -No Due date



## Big Bully

Ok I put no due date so people don't think they are late. You can post in this thread as often as you like, and when ever you like.


This assignment is *"REFLECTIONS". *Now what we are looking for is unusual places to find a reflection. Use your imagination, and keep your eyes peeled. Have fun, and I am looking forward to your entries. 


**Especially you DIO!!!***


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## skier66

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Rock

These are older images but I like them so thought I would share....

#1





#2


----------



## surfnturf

I love the bubble.


----------



## Ockie

inspired by the famous photo of the great :hail: Henry Cartier Bresson


----------



## dklod

Saw the post with night shot water reflection above and remembered I took these about 3 years ago when in the US. I hope they are not inappropriate to post here.  Taken with my old 2mp sony. Longest exposure is 2secs, just long enough for these to have worked.


----------



## dklod

skier66 said:


> 4.



I love this. There is a reflection on the outside of the bubble and on the inside as well. Awesome shot.


----------



## Paparoksguitar

Not exactly a unique spot for reflections but regardless it is a reflection.


----------



## Big Bully

dklod said:


> Saw the post with night shot water reflection above and remembered I took these about 3 years ago when in the US. I hope they are not inappropriate to post here. Taken with my old 2mp sony. Longest exposure is 2secs, just long enough for these to have worked.


 

I don't think they are inappropriate. They are just of buildings, and the pictures aren't discussing religion, or politics. Your all good. Great photos!


Everyone you are doing fantastic! I love the photos!!


----------



## EricBrian

Big Bully said:


> I don't think they are inappropriate. They are just of buildings, and the pictures aren't discussing religion, or politics. Your all good. Great photos!



Ooops. I misread your post... so, please excuse mine!


----------



## dklod

Big Bully said:


> I don't think they are inappropriate. They are just of buildings, and the pictures aren't discussing religion, or politics. Your all good. Great photos!
> 
> 
> Everyone you are doing fantastic! I love the photos!!



Thanks BB. With them being photos of a place that has brought so much pain and destruction to so many people, I didnt want them to bring back those memories for anyone on here.


----------



## Rock

Oh, I found another fun one. It was taken with a Fuji P&S and isn't the best but I like the picture none the less....


----------



## crh428

That is really, really cool, Rock :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daluke09

Rock what a cool pic. Here is my attempt for the assignment.


----------



## Big Bully

dklod said:


> Thanks BB. With them being photos of a place that has brought so much pain and destruction to so many people, I didnt want them to bring back those memories for anyone on here.


 

No problem. 
I get the pain part, as one of the photos was of a cemetary, but destruction???


----------



## Rock

Thanks. I love the mix of old and new buildings in that one.


----------



## flygning

My version of a self portrait   A tad soft, I know.


----------



## DRoberts

Old shot from My film setup


----------



## dklod

Big Bully said:


> No problem.
> I get the pain part, as one of the photos was of a cemetary, but destruction???



Its the Oklahoma City bombing Memorial.


----------



## Mullen

dklod said:


> Its the Oklahoma City bombing Memorial.


I was wondering why that building had "9:03" on it..


Anyways.. Here's an older photo:


----------



## totalmajor

look closely to find it...


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Fullsized one http://www.filecram.com/viewfile/4662028.htm. Hope the one I put up there isn't too big, 800 pixels.

That one above is really good.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

http://www.filecram.com/viewfile/3116763.htm






Just made another one, Once again sorry if it's too big. tried 720 pixels wide this time. It's a tad grainy (shot on 400 ISO)


----------



## totalmajor

thanks!


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone!
I finally have more to add!!!






This has got to be one of my favorites!


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Wow these are really good.


----------



## bikefreax

Thank you.


----------



## ajacobs05




----------



## SimplyEuphoric

here's mine.

An Oldie- my horse's eye





A dam in downtown Fenton, MI.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Wow these are getting really good.

Hehe I managed to sign in at school. I'm such a rebel.:mrgreen:


----------



## achtungbarry

Hello all. This is my first post here. Here are two shots of the River Liffey in Dublin. The other three were taken in London, Bruges and Malaga. Any comments or critiques would be most welcome. I look forward to chatting with you all and seeing your work on this forum (and learning from you). Cheers . Barry.


The Quays of Dublin





The Famous Ha'penny Bridge





London Eye Reflection / Bruges By Night / Christmas in Malaga


----------



## mroy




----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic shots everyone!!

And welcome to the site achtungbarry! We look forward to getting to know you. Great shots!


----------



## laxb0rder

Not the best but i am still using a point and shoot, however i will soon be getting a DSLR.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

mroy said:


>


 
My opinion on the photo. Shing Sparkle Sparkle.


----------



## husky_mom

LOl... I was gonna do the sink one too... LOL

Love the bubble...what a catch!!

here´s mine... just taken like 5 sec ago... staring at the comp


----------



## Kegger




----------



## |)\/8

Longest covered bridge in Georgia, (United States).


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Wow, these are some great photos, everyone! Here's a bit of an oldie, but I still like it. I look like a complete and utter idiot... 






I'll probably post a couple more a bit later! great photos all!


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic photo's everyone! I am really enjoying these reflections! Talk about creativity, you guys are doing great! Thank you for your participation.


----------



## K_Pugh

A waitress that had just stepped outside for a quick smoke, she looked tired and i had to take a snap (As i was attempting street photography). Not the most imaginative reflection but i think it conjurs up the way she was feeling, or atleast puts it into some sort of context. Wasn't sure whether to post this on "Shoot Without Looking" or "Reflections" as it was shot from the hip..


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Lol shoot from the hip. Well she probably wouldn't aprieciate you taking her picture so it's a good thing that you didn't use the viewfinder, she would have noticed that.


----------



## K_Pugh

lol yup well she was facing me at first and i looked back and she was turning the other way otherwise i would have made the effort so i just took a qquick snap and moved on.. wasn't being pervy it's just not easy pointing an SLR in someones face!


----------



## beginer




----------



## LaFoto

I should finally post this here since I TOOK if for the assignment...


----------



## Rachelsne

Nice Pics, I love the Quays of Dublin

My attempt, its kinda abstract I guess, Its a water drop on a CD, so you have light reflecting off the CD and into the water, there are also the reflections of the lights I was using (a reading light) in the drop.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

amazing!! ^^^^


----------



## JeromeMorrow

Went to a photography meetup on Saturday at a motorcycle exhibition.


----------



## husky_mom

now I see the pic I posted is kinda dark... must´ve messed up  when I uploaded it.. LOL

here´s another


----------



## jerry 1 a b

My first post ever!  I came here to learn, and I've been browsing for a couple of hours now, but I want to get involved too!  So here is my first post.


----------



## darkpbstar

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...m/albums/kk308/darkpbstar5/DSC_0011.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## darkpbstar

Here is my first entry into the "challegnes/Assignments". I really like the idea of this because it gives me something to go out and photograph, and at the same time, recieve tips and criticism so I can become better.












http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...m/albums/kk308/darkpbstar5/DSC_0008.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## osirus

an oldy


----------



## Big Bully

jerry 1 a b said:


> My first post ever! I came here to learn, and I've been browsing for a couple of hours now, but I want to get involved too! So here is my first post.


Welcome to the forum!! Thank you so much for your submission to the thread. I love your second photo! It is fantastic! Again welcome to the forum!


----------



## Big Bully

bikefreax said:


>


 

Oh wow! Where is this fountain at? It is gorgeous!



darkpbstar said:


> Here is my first entry into the "challegnes/Assignments". I really like the idea of this because it gives me something to go out and photograph, and at the same time, recieve tips and criticism so I can become better.
> 
> <A href="http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk308/darkpbstar5/DSC_0011.jpg" target=_blank>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk308/darkpbstar5/DSC_0010.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/[IMG]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk308/darkpbstar5/DSC_0008.jpg[/IMG]"]


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ket.com/albums/kk308/darkpbstar5/DSC_0010.jpg

Hi! Your photos didn't come through, would you mind trying them again?



osirus said:


> an oldy


 

Holy creative batman! That is an awesome viewpoint! Very very creative, I like it!


----------



## darkpbstar

^ I realize I have sizing issues and they are a little blurry. I appologize but I am just not learning how to post pictures and do all this.

edit:  I did repost them, but you must have posted a second before me.  They are up a little bit.  thanks


----------



## Big Bully

Never mind darkpbstar.. lol They finally came through. What is your 3rd photo of? I am curious.

When you are in photobucket click on the IMG code and copy, then paste your link here. Then your photo will show up.


----------



## ashleyc8705




----------



## darkpbstar

oh my third is my hockey skate.  You can see some reflection in the skate itself, which was what I was going for, then I noticed, and unintentionally, you can see a reflection in the white plastic part above the skate.  Just something different than everyone elses.


----------



## jerry 1 a b

Big Bully said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Thank you so much for your submission to the thread. I love your second photo! It is fantastic! Again welcome to the forum!


 
Thank you!  



			
				Big Bully said:
			
		

> osirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an oldy
> 
> 
> 
> Holy creative batman! That is an awesome viewpoint! Very very creative, I like it!
Click to expand...

 
I had an idea to do something with a sink just this afternoon.  I don't think it will turn up a reflection though, so if and when I take it, I'll post it elsewhere.

I'm liking these challenges!  This is just what I need to practice with!


----------



## Big Bully

Thats why we came up with them. There were a lot of people that were just having creative block issues. So we decided as members to start having Assignments. It has been fun.


----------



## darkpbstar

I agree, it is a great and fun idea.  Please don't let it stop.


----------



## bikefreax

Big Bully said:


> Oh wow! Where is this fountain at? It is gorgeous!
> 
> This fountain is at the Shelter Insurance Home office in Columbia Missouri. My wife works there. It is real tricky because the lights and the pattern keeps changing. Out of 10 shots this is the only one that was not just white. I kind of got lucky and will go up this weekend for more practice to get just the right timing.
> Thanks for the words.


----------



## husky_mom

so this another way to look up at reflections... LOL


----------



## darkpbstar

can a shadow be called a reflection?  Either way, great way to be original, that's never a bad thing.


----------



## husky_mom

thank you...  and I´d say yes, because a shadow is a reflection of you....LOL....I don´t know... LOL...


----------



## GeorgiaOwl

My humble submission...


----------



## Big Bully

Great entries everyone! Love the shadow MOM! Thats thinking outside the box!


----------



## Carmel

And now for something completely unoriginal...


----------



## husky_mom

Big Bully said:


> Great entries everyone! Love the shadow MOM! Thats thinking outside the box!




LOL.... thank you!!! *blushed*


----------



## SpeedTrap

Here are a few from me






2)


----------



## GeorgiaOwl

Ohhh ...wait...unusual reflections!? Holy crap. 

sorry.  mine was a window pane. oh the eye rolling that must have caused! ha!

i shall work on this tomorrow!


----------



## Big Bully

GeorgiaOwl said:


> Ohhh ...wait...unusual reflections!? Holy crap.
> 
> sorry.  mine was a window pane. oh the eye rolling that must have caused! ha!
> 
> i shall work on this tomorrow!


 

Hey I liked your reflection!


----------



## tempra

One from last week in Oxford


----------



## lockwood81

Some really neat ideas on the reflection topic...and some really nice captures...here is my try Tuesday night.


----------



## thinkricky

Awesome pictures. I took one specificaly for this but my scanner broke.


----------



## evo5gsr

Sorry for another side view mirror picture.


----------



## codeblue1961

Hope this works, I have been trying to get a picture instead of a red x.So here is the Famous Chicago Bean


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

That is so cool!!!! ^^^


----------



## codeblue1961

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> That is so cool!!!! ^^^


 It is truly cool. I loved the sculpture, I would love to crow about my skills, but it is a very photogenic object.


----------



## jakedoza

One of the first shots with my new camera. This is a double pane window with the blinds closed.. and the reflection is self explained. =)


----------



## OB-LL426

Ooo yay! I got a few neat reflection pictures. 





Reflection of a window in eye




Reflection of sun and fishing dock on the water.




A reflection of this old building in the raindrop building, and if you look close, you can see some of the palm tree's.


----------



## Shamir

my 2 cents 

Hope you like it =)


----------



## Big Bully

codeblue1961 said:


> Hope this works, I have been trying to get a picture instead of a red x.So here is the Famous Chicago Bean


 

That mirror bean thing is soo cool! Where in Chicago is it?


----------



## codeblue1961

Big Bully said:


> That mirror bean thing is soo cool! Where in Chicago is it?


It is in Millenium Park on Michigan Ave. The whole park is awesome. I think is actually supposed to be a cloud. But we, the unwashed masses, think it looks like a bean.


----------



## Big Bully

codeblue1961 said:


> It is in Millenium Park on Michigan Ave. The whole park is awesome. I think is actually supposed to be a cloud. But we, the unwashed masses, think it looks like a bean.


 

It is supposed to be a cloud? I don't see it. I would have to agree with you in saying it looks like a bean or maybe a water droplet.
Either way it is way cool!


----------



## randerson07

Its called cloud gate or something, but its the bean, nobody would know what you were talking about if you didnt call it the bean.

Anyways heres one I took for this thread, but by the time I got the film developed and scanned I forgot about it




Its shot on Kodak bw400nc or whatever its called.


----------



## RandyB

Just got home from work after reading this about reflections. So while out side smoking I seen this one.
It a French door with double pane glass and a Tv in the back ground.







Hope this is ok!  Not sure of how many reflections I have in this picture.  I just seen 2 or 3 more.


----------



## Big Bully

That is perfectly fine. You have a ton of reflections in that picture! Good job.


----------



## hippyatheart




----------



## hippyatheart

Holy huge picture batman!  why won't photobucket resize it?


----------



## jerry 1 a b

This was not intentional, but I love it, so here it is!


----------



## Big Bully

That is a way cool unintentional happy mistake. I like it!


----------



## Cmbphotography




----------



## Big Bully

Great shot Cmb!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## matic08

took this last summer of myself  with my cannon p&s


----------



## Big Bully

That is a really cool shot. How did you get the shot while driving?


----------



## matic08

Big Bully said:


> That is a really cool shot. How did you get the shot while driving?



Well actually I was just parked.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## DefyinglyGreen

This is my first time submitting on here..


----------



## rufus5150

My daughter playing in the bathroom:


----------



## Rolland

1





2




3





4





5


----------



## Rolland




----------



## rufus5150

#1 on the Merry-go-rounds is an awesome shot. Wow. Very nice.


----------



## Big Bully

DefyinglyGreen said:


> This is my first time submitting on here..


 


Wow you just got the body back!! What took so long?


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Bifurcator

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt  SWEEET!



.


----------



## Big Bully

Bifurcator said:


> When they taught me that a lens was for capturing the lights - I thought they meant something completely different!​


 

HAHAHAHA! 


Nice shot!


----------



## thinkricky

My refletion off of a Rubix Cube.


----------



## Big Bully

How did you get your rubix cube so shiney?


----------



## thinkricky

Actually, its a monochromatic Rubix cube. 

It has gray,dark gray,black,white,chrome,and silver. I got the reflection off of the chrome.

Actual photo. No edits. Manual focus. (Autofocus couldn't figure out what to focus on) lol


----------



## AE86

enjoy! C&C wanted.


----------



## MightyKhoa




----------



## frfefarfearz




----------



## thinkricky

AE86 that 2nd one is not a reflection! lol Or would it be? You're looking through it. No?


----------



## tjdphotos




----------



## Hawaii Five-O




----------



## frfefarfearz

wow mr c677t! wonderful photo!


----------



## frfefarfearz

and nice shot! tjd! its giving me a creepy feel.. wer did you took that!


----------



## brianne5499

In the bigger picture, you can see 3 people reflected in her eye.


----------



## tjdphotos

frfefarfearz said:


> and nice shot! tjd! its giving me a creepy feel.. wer did you took that!



Its in the crop that creates the illusion. Its not a creepy place, It was taken at the Bay Beach Wildlife sanctuary.  The area got a little wet from the snow melting. Here is an example of the original not cropped and another photo taken  a few feet from the general area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad to hear this photo created some type of emotion for you! thanks for the CC.




peace-tjd


----------



## Big Bully

Great photos everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## frfefarfearz

TamiyaGuy said:


> Wow, these are some great photos, everyone! Here's a bit of an oldie, but I still like it. I look like a complete and utter idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably post a couple more a bit later! great photos all!


 
idiot? and why is that? 

this photo is cool  hehe nice reflectioN!:hail:


----------



## johngpt

rufus5150 said:


> My daughter playing in the bathroom:


As well as the superb sharpness about her eyes, and the expression you caught, I love the skin tone you've achieved.


----------



## chondamx

Great pics everyone!


----------



## johngpt

I'm having trouble deciphering the first one's reflections. Were you shooting from inside, through a window to the car outside, so that we see some reflection of you (or something) toward the left side of the photo?

I really like the smoothness of the out of focus background of the second one. With what were you shooting and at what settings?


----------



## chondamx

The first is actually shot at my girlfriends car window(bathing suit and purse visible, ha) while standing next to it and the reflection of the miata is projected...along with the reflection in the car mirror and door. The second was shot with a Canon XSI with a 55-250 Canon IS lens. I really don't remember what I had everything set to, though. Thanks for the comments!

-Chris


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

frfefarfearz said:


> wow mr c677t! wonderful photo!



Thanks! I appreciate it. I just wish I didn't have that little bit of window reflection in the pic.


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## johngpt

chondamx said:


> The first is actually shot at my girlfriends car window(bathing suit and purse visible, ha) while standing next to it and the reflection of the miata is projected...along with the reflection in the car mirror and door. The second was shot with a Canon XSI with a 55-250 Canon IS lens. I really don't remember what I had everything set to, though. Thanks for the comments!
> 
> -Chris


Ah, the nifty two-fifty! No wonder. It's getting quite a bit of praise at the Canon POTN forums. 

Thanks for explaining the reflections.


----------



## johngpt

AdrianBetti said:


>


Ah yes, another case of the evil twin!   :mrgreen:

I'm sure there's a poker joke in there somewhere, regarding one's loss of shirt and one's loss of pants!

Hmmm, extended mags and surefire torches. 

But back to the image. Seamless! Superb lighting. I'd like to do such nice work someday.


----------



## K_Pugh

pretty cool stuff in here:

here's mine, thought i'd add it here.

mannequin with thoughts of living, deliberately soft to make her look more lifelike.


----------



## phototard




----------



## AE86

thinkricky said:


> AE86 that 2nd one is not a reflection! lol Or would it be? You're looking through it. No?



I see what your saying but i can't really decide either. I looked up reflection and it could go both ways. They say reflection is to bounce or return light, heat, or sound but then it all so says to bend or change direction of such wave. Which it is bending the wave but its not really changing the direction. 

In the end i think I'm going to deep in to this and don't really know what to think. 

any one else feel free to give your input.


----------



## johngpt

AE86 said:


> I see what your saying but i can't really decide either. I looked up reflection and it could go both ways. They say reflection is to bounce or return light, heat, or sound but then it all so says to bend or change direction of such wave. Which it is bending the wave but its not really changing the direction.
> 
> In the end i think I'm going to deep in to this and don't really know what to think.
> 
> any one else feel free to give your input.


I believe the term for what is exhibited in the middle image is 'refraction.'

http://www.glenbrook.k12.il.us/gbssci/Phys/Class/refrn/u14l5b.html

Edit: this was my 69th post. Auspicious number. Wonder if my wife is busy?


----------



## nymtber

hmm...subtle but heres my input:






taken with: Canon S3IS. I now have a Sony A200 DSLR  still have the canon too...takes too nice of pics not to keep.


----------



## matic08

Nice pic phototard, thats an sti right? anymore pics. I drive an 03 wrx


----------



## jerry 1 a b

matic08 said:


> Nice pic phototard, thats an sti right? anymore pics. I drive an 03 wrx



I agree.  I drove an 02 WRX, but it was totaled in a flood.  I now drive an 08 Forester Sports 2.5 XT as seen in a previous post this thread.  

Lots of Subaru owners on this site!  I like it!


----------



## phototard

jerry 1 a b said:


> I agree. I drove an 02 WRX, but it was totaled in a flood. I now drive an 08 Forester Sports 2.5 XT as seen in a previous post this thread.
> 
> Lots of Subaru owners on this site! I like it!


 
thanks guys, and no it's not an STI both cars are WRX's and are friends cars. I drive an psm bugeye.


----------



## Nutcracker33

is this acceptable ?


----------



## johngpt

Nutcracker33, I like how on the right hand side, the building is reflecting the left hand side and the left hand side's reflection. Superbly exposed.


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic Nutcracker!! That is the coolest building, and what a great shot!


----------



## Big Bully

AdrianBetti said:


>


 

This shot is completely awesome! I just had to laugh, talk about creative!


----------



## JorgeRegula




----------



## Nutcracker33

thanks for the comments Big bully and johngpt !! 

some really nice shots here everyone !!


----------



## eccs19

Taken while camping a couple of years ago. Taken with old 2 Meg Olymus camera. Enjoy!


----------



## eccs19

Another one from the same trip.


----------



## johngpt

Pretty area. Where-abouts?


----------



## eccs19

johngpt said:


> Pretty area. Where-abouts?


 
Alliston Ontario.  See link below.

http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/earl.html


----------



## 3of11




----------



## hossmaster

Bummer


----------



## Big Bully

3of11 said:


>


 

That is a sweet shot, how did you get the border of the pond out? I have one of these shots but I have the edge of the reflection pond in the photo.


----------



## DefyinglyGreen

Big Bully said:


> Wow you just got the body back!! What took so long?



His teeth were found in Laos..The place where he died. It took the army people a year to do DNA testing to know it was him.


----------



## Big Bully

DefyinglyGreen said:


> His teeth were found in Laos..The place where he died. It took the army people a year to do DNA testing to know it was him.


 

Holy crap! Well happy to hear that you found him and were able to get him home.
Oh and if I didn't do it before, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DefyinglyGreen

Big Bully said:


> Holy crap! Well happy to hear that you found him and were able to get him home.
> Oh and if I didn't do it before, welcome to the forum!



Thanks!


----------



## 3of11

Big Bully said:


> That is a sweet shot, how did you get the border of the pond out? I have one of these shots but I have the edge of the reflection pond in the photo.



The angle I was able to get it at didn't have the pond border in it.  Sorry, that's probably not the answer you were hoping for.


----------



## garboui

1 minute exposure done with my Panasonic lumix fx-07 that i happened to have on me at the time.


----------



## icassell

Here's my mandatory auto mirror ...








and on the water in Little Egg Harbor, NJ


----------



## K_Pugh

Ack well, been playing with my latest purchase but don't really have anything worth posting in the galleries - so here's a reflection.


----------



## laurenskeet

Obviously one cannot live in Chicago without having a Bean picture.


----------



## johngpt

laurenskeet said:


> Obviously one cannot live in Chicago without having a Bean picture.



I think the body language of the three women is humorous. Love the hands on hips. I'll bet the Bean makes for great people watching.

Lauren, is that you behind the gent in orange? Or are those your legs off to photo left?


----------



## laurenskeet

no im actually not in this at all. i was sitting off to the side with my friends on the steps and i just zoomed it and took the picture at ground level


----------



## MikkiStreak

My first post!


----------



## johngpt

laurenskeet said:


> no im actually not in this at all. i was sitting off to the side with my friends on the steps and i just zoomed it and took the picture at ground level


That person behind the guy in orange was standing, and I could see the camera appeared at ground level. I was wondering if there was a grade downward that allowed that. Obviously not! Great photo.


----------



## johngpt

MikkiStreak said:


> My first post!


Wow, it looks almost like an illustration rather than a photograph. Either way, it's a great image.


----------



## Big Bully

MikkiStreak said:


> My first post!


 

This shot is amazing. Absolutely fantastic! Great job. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Big Bully

Here are some reflections I got on the 4th.


----------



## Jen Puleo




----------



## Big Bully

Jen Puleo said:


>


 

Nice!! I like it! Great job!:thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## Jen Puleo

Aw shucks, thanks Meg.  I thought it was appropriate for the 4th


----------



## Gazman

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2655886623_4a4d5e47f7_b.jpg


----------



## Big Bully

Gazman, what an adorable little girl!!! I love the cheeks!!


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5

you people are very talented!! nice job everyone!


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5




----------



## Hawaii Five-O

That picture of the Chicago Bean reminds me of the movie Sphere lol.


----------



## OB-LL426

Kinda big, I never remember to resize my pictures.
But its a reflection of a hibiscus flower in a raindrop, on the same hibiscus flower.


----------



## Gazman

Not sure if this works or not, seems a bit busy, dunno


----------



## frankxdelrosario




----------



## johngpt

OB-LL426 said:


> Kinda big, I never remember to resize my pictures.
> But its a reflection of a hibiscus flower in a raindrop, on the same hibiscus flower.


I think the 'bigness' works for this image, letting us better see the reflections in the drops. This shot would have worked as well for the shallow depth of field assignment. Pretty cool. I like how the stamen (??) is not on the half line of the image, but above it. Was it captured that way or did you end up cropping?


----------



## johngpt

frankxdelrosario said:


>



Wow. This was a technically difficult shot! How did you end up metering for the watch and its reflection versus the bright sky background? I believe I see grains of sand on the wrist. Was there sand near the head of the person being reflected in the watchband that might have acted as a 'reflector' bouncing light toward the watch? This could be a 'product' shot for a catalog. Nice, nice work.


----------



## dangergoinoff




----------



## dangergoinoff




----------



## Bifurcator

Here's one more from me on this:







​



I would really REALLY like very blunt, direct critique on this!


----------



## johngpt

Bifurcator said:


> Here's one more from me on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I would really REALLY like very blunt, direct critique on this!


It lends itself to a variety of different crops for varying effects/moods, and so could be 'mined' for more images than just this one. 

This image itself might change in mood with a curves adjustment layer for accentuating contrast. The top of the structure becomes a bit lost against the sky. This isn't necessarily bad, but is it achieving the effect that is wanted?


----------



## icassell

Here's another ...


----------



## zandman




----------



## garboui

here's one from a recent car meet.


----------



## johngpt

zandman, I was trying to figure out where you could have been shooting what I thought was your third photo, to get the fetus and the fish in the same shot. Then I realised that the fish are in a separate photo, just along side the other, rather than under the other. Talk about optical illusion.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> zandman, I was trying to figure out where you could have been shooting what I thought was your third photo, to get the fetus and the fish in the same shot. Then I realised that the fish are in a separate photo, just along side the other, rather than under the other. Talk about optical illusion.




Fetus?  And I thought that was a cut-scene from 2001 -  A Space Odyssey


----------



## Big Bully

Where did you get the photo of the fetus zandman?


----------



## MBasile




----------



## icassell




----------



## OB-LL426

johngpt said:


> I think the 'bigness' works for this image, letting us better see the reflections in the drops. This shot would have worked as well for the shallow depth of field assignment. Pretty cool. I like how the stamen (??) is not on the half line of the image, but above it. Was it captured that way or did you end up cropping?


 
Thank you!
And it was originally shot like that. I think I had originally wanted it in the middle, but my shaky hands moved it up a bit. And I do see why it looks better a teensy bit above the center.


----------



## zandman

Big Bully said:


> Where did you get the photo of the fetus zandman?


 
museum of science and industry, chicago.
i was really pissed when taking the photo because it shows my reflection on it, then when i saw this "assignment", i thought it has a good side too. lol


----------



## Big Bully

zandman said:


> museum of science and industry, chicago.
> i was really pissed when taking the photo because it shows my reflection on it, then when i saw this "assignment", i thought it has a good side too. lol


 

That is what the art industry calls a happy mistake...  
Great shot, and I don't know if I have done it before, but Welcome to the Forum, we are happy to have you here!

And OB-LL... Welcome to the forum!! We are happy to have you here too!


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Fetus?  And I thought that was a cut-scene from 2001 -  A Space Odyssey


Dave...
What are you doing Dave?


... reflecting on oldie but goodie...


----------



## zandman

Big Bully said:


> That is what the art industry calls a happy mistake...
> Great shot, and I don't know if I have done it before, but Welcome to the Forum, we are happy to have you here!


 
that's what artists gets, they get what they don't want and on the other side, it's better than what they expected. 
i made a late introduction, so maybe you haven't, lol


----------



## 93formulalt1

Well, I searched through my "Keep" folder for some good pictures for this subject (Don't worry, they were all taken since Tuesday when I bought my DSLR, and most were taken with this assignment in mind)

Here's what I came up with.  C&C are encouraged, I just want to become a better photographer!


----------



## johngpt

93formulalt1, your photos are nice. You might consider the next time you post, putting a bit of space between them. For example, after inserting an image, press the return key once or twice, then insert the next image. This will provide a bit of space so that those viewing can better visualize each image on its own merits.

I liked your first image most, with the borders of the canal acting as lead in lines to bring the eye further into the image. I also like how nicely focused and exposed it is.


----------



## 93formulalt1

johngpt said:


> 93formulalt1, your photos are nice. You might consider the next time you post, putting a bit of space between them. For example, after inserting an image, press the return key once or twice, then insert the next image. This will provide a bit of space so that those viewing can better visualize each image on its own merits.
> 
> I liked your first image most, with the borders of the canal acting as lead in lines to bring the eye further into the image. I also like how nicely focused and exposed it is.


Sorry about that, I always forget to add spaces. . . In time, I'll make a habit of it.

Thanks for the comments, I really appreciate it.  I have to be honest with you though, I really have no idea what I'm doing with this camera.  It is so much more capable than I am at present, and I still can't get the hang of changing the settings and what values to change in certain conditions, etc.  I'm still working with it, and the pictures that have turned out really only did through pure luck.  I'll get the hang of it, I'm trying to find a "Cheat Sheet" to use for the technical stuff, the rest will come with practice.  That's why I'm jumping into these assignments feet first. 

Thanks again!


----------



## johngpt

93formulalt1 said:


> Sorry about that, I always forget to add spaces. . . In time, I'll make a habit of it.
> 
> Thanks for the comments, I really appreciate it.  I have to be honest with you though, I really have no idea what I'm doing with this camera.  It is so much more capable than I am at present, and I still can't get the hang of changing the settings and what values to change in certain conditions, etc.  I'm still working with it, and the pictures that have turned out really only did through pure luck.  I'll get the hang of it, I'm trying to find a "Cheat Sheet" to use for the technical stuff, the rest will come with practice.  That's why I'm jumping into these assignments feet first.
> 
> Thanks again!


I'd found myself a bit frustrated with the skimpy manual which had come with my 40D, and found an entire book devoted to it. It was quite helpful. I just got the 40D this past spring. I'm not having to refer back to the manuals as frequently now. I'm having to stop less to think about how to go about setting the parameters I'd like. But this learning curve is all part of the fun, eh?


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots 93formula! I really like your 5th shot! The creek looks so peaceful, and is just all in all a great shot! 
Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## 93formulalt1

Big Bully said:


> Great shots 93formula! I really like your 5th shot! The creek looks so peaceful, and is just all in all a great shot!
> Oh and welcome to the forum!


Thanks!  I really enjoyed taking the pictures.  I must have taken about 400 photos that day, and I just started sifting through them on my computer to find my favorites.


----------



## 63square

I took this one on my recent holiday to the lake.


----------



## FENiX

first post - taken with a point and shoot camera, nothing special.


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum Fenix. Great shots.. Holy windows!


----------



## Dropsonde




----------



## johngpt

Dropsonde said:


>


Brilliant idea!


----------



## Jen Puleo

Dropsonde said:


>


 

What are these?


----------



## Big Bully

Looks like nobs on a guitar.


----------



## Big Bully

Dropsonde said:


>


 

Welcome to the forum.. Great submission!


----------



## Dropsonde

Jen Puleo said:


> What are these?


the pegs that hold the strings in on an acoustic guitar


----------



## Pugs

Wow! There are some incredible shots in this thread. I have to say that I'm loving going through these assignment threads and seeing what others have done!

This is my contribution from my walk after work this afternoon:






And again, take the gloves off and have at it with the critiques!  I can't believe how much I've learned from this forum already!


----------



## johngpt

Pugs, I wanted to send you a Private Message, but when I clicked on your username, that option didn't come up. In your user CP, you can enable PMing under the left column, Edit Options.


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Pugs, I wanted to send you a Private Message, but when I clicked on your username, that option didn't come up. In your user CP, you can enable PMing under the left column, Edit Options.


 
Hm...

I don't have any private messaging options available to turn on. Perhaps I don't have enough posts yet? 

I'm familiar with vBulletin driven sites so I know what options should be where, but they're not there. 

ETA: Since I don't have PM capabilities in my profile, I activated the ability to send me e-mail. If you click on my username, it should have a "Send email to Pugs" option.

EATA: I'm loving this site so much that I paid to be a subscriber and "LO"!  I have PM capabilities now.  I guess subscribing overrides the post-count requirement.  The "Send email to Pugs" option has been removed.


----------



## toofpaste

Way overexposed, yet......BEHOLD! REFLECTIONS!


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

Here a couple from my china cabinet one of my dining room window on the cabinet and then one from one of my snow globes inside the cabinet.


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful shots everyone. I am loving these reflection shots. Amazing!


----------



## eccs19

Just took this one today with my new camera. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## icassell

eccs19 said:


> Just took this one today with my new camera. I think it turned out pretty good.




I agree!  Nice job (and congrats on new camera).


----------



## Jen Puleo

Here's another


----------



## Bamb00

I like how this came out with the point and shoot:


----------



## dangergoinoff




----------



## johngpt

dangergoinoff, such nice photos.


----------



## dangergoinoff

Thanks John.
I am going through your flickr as i type


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone.. Danger I love your shots of Melbourne!! Fantastic!


----------



## OB-LL426

A reflection of lots of green grass in my telephoto lense:





I was really hoping to get a focus on the strand of grass, and reflection, but I never could.


----------



## johngpt

OB-LL426 said:


> A reflection of lots of green grass in my telephoto lense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to get a focus on the strand of grass, and reflection, but I never could.


I like how much of the image is taken with the tele lens. And the grass that's reflected in the lens itself is in focus.

I can see you're shooting with an Olympus. I can just see you at the lower left of the image. With which lens were you shooting, and at what aperture?


----------



## OB-LL426

johngpt said:


> I like how much of the image is taken with the tele lens. And the grass that's reflected in the lens itself is in focus.
> 
> I can see you're shooting with an Olympus. I can just see you at the lower left of the image. With which lens were you shooting, and at what aperture?


 
Actually, I was using a (advanced) point and shoot, with no additonal lenses, but I use a convertor, to use that lense.

Plus I was just in one of the scene modes taking the picture, but I was able to pull up the EXIF data, and the aperture was 2.8


----------



## johngpt

OB-LL426 said:


> Actually, I was using a (advanced) point and shoot, with no additonal lenses, but I use a convertor, to use that lense.
> 
> Plus I was just in one of the scene modes taking the picture, but I was able to pull up the EXIF data, and the aperture was 2.8



Pretty nice for a point+shoot, even if 'advanced.' I applaud your creativity.


----------



## STICKMAN

A few shots from a recent trip to my old canal I fished growing up, which had the woods removed and condos built. Sad to see nature go but made for a neat shot. These were the first two reflection shots I've taken.

http://www.pbase.com/kennyvp/image/101469130

http://www.pbase.com/kennyvp/image/101469129

http://www.pbase.com/kennyvp/image/101469128

Cant seem to get these up i tried shutterfish and my pbase what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Big Bully

When you are adding images from photobucket, make sure you are copying the IMGcode.


----------



## johngpt

STICKMAN said:


> A few shots from a recent trip to my old canal I fished growing up, which had the woods removed and condos built. Sad to see nature go but made for a neat shot. These were the first two reflection shots I've taken.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/kennyvp/image/101469130
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/kennyvp/image/101469129
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/kennyvp/image/101469128
> 
> Cant seem to get these up i tried shutterfish and my pbase what am i doing wrong?


When I hit Quote to respond to your post and question, I see that you have entered the url of your images probably by having clicked on the Insert Link icon above the message window.

I'm not familiar enough with pbase to know how to locate the url of the particular image, but in flickr, we can click on our image and be brought to a page where we can click on 'All Sizes.' We then scroll down to see and copy the url of the size we want.

Once that is copied, here at the message window, click on the Insert Image icon and paste the url that was copied at your site.

I attempted to right click on one of your images at pbase, but it's protected,so I couldn't show by example. Sorry.

If that's not confusing enough, PM me so I can confuse you more!


----------



## bdv1973




----------



## Mitica100

Oh, what the heck...  I'll throw one in.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shots everyone!


----------



## STICKMAN

Let me try this again...

















Well thats 1 out of 3 that worked out lol, unknown i chose the same setup as the first oh well #1 was my main pic.


----------



## johngpt

STICKMAN said:


> Let me try this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats 1 out of 3 that worked out lol, unknown i chose the same setup as the first oh well #1 was my main pic.



Your first image shows this as the address between the IMG brackets:
http://i.pbase.com/g3/10/376910/2/101469130.Zbjo9WEV.jpg

Your second (and third resembles it) looks like this:
http://www.pbase.com/kennyvp/image/101469129/medium.jpg

So, I think somehow when you were copying the url address of the first image, it got mangled. You could go back recopy and edit your post so it shows.


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## ScottH

Not the most original idea but I love this pic.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Big Bully

Awesome everyone. Thank you for participating!


----------



## manaheim

Not terribly original, but I always liked this shot and the reflections off the Charles river.

(This is the Zakim Bridge in Boston)


----------



## justaguy93

This is probably my favorite reflection photo.  The colors are a bit overdone, a known drawback of the Kodak dx6440 :x.


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## Big Bully

Good job everyone. In all actuallity manaheim I have never seen that shot before, justaguy what a cool looking bridge, nice shot rom!


----------



## manaheim

Big Bully said:


> In all actuallity manaheim I have never seen that shot before


 
It's a pretty popular thing to take a picture of... well, since it was built, which is admittedly not that long ago.  Silly Big Dig.

The REALLY cool picture is the one  you get from the opposite side of the bridge, but to get it you have to go into a really scary little park where I'm almost certain I'm likely to get knifed if I'm not selling crack.


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> It's a pretty popular thing to take a picture of... well, since it was built, which is admittedly not that long ago.  Silly Big Dig.
> 
> The REALLY cool picture is the one  you get from the opposite side of the bridge, but to get it you have to go into a really scary little park where I'm almost certain I'm likely to get knifed if I'm not selling crack.


Maybe you could hire Spenser and Hawk to accompany you.   :mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim

johngpt said:


> Maybe you could hire Spenser and Hawk to accompany you. :mrgreen:


 
I was more thinking Smith and Wesson? 

ooo, I got to use the gun emoticon.


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> I was more thinking Smith and Wesson?
> 
> ooo, I got to use the gun emoticon.



That would be better...    they're not fictional.

Does MA have concealed carry permits?

We do in NM, and if I could stop spending money on cameras and lenses, I'd have enough to do that!


----------



## reval8r

Here's some unusual reflections I got from the Clinton Library in Little Rock. I didn't notice the reflections while taking the picture, only some flair.


----------



## manaheim

johngpt said:


> That would be better... they're not fictional.
> 
> Does MA have concealed carry permits?
> 
> We do in NM, and if I could stop spending money on cameras and lenses, I'd have enough to do that!


 
Yes, we do.  Buddy of mine has one so he can carry around his mini-arsenal of weaponry.


----------



## Naomi

this was taken with my old Canon AE-1


----------



## icassell

Here's one I finally got around to working on a bit:


----------



## johngpt

Just as I came to your image, my son walked by. He asked, "How's that bird standing on the water?"

Nice reflection.


----------



## dklod




----------



## Big Bully

Good work everyone. You are all doing a great job!



reval8r said:


> Here's some unusual reflections I got from the Clinton Library in Little Rock. I didn't notice the reflections while taking the picture, only some flair.


 

Great shot!


----------



## UtahsRebel

Not a very imaginative shot but I liked it because there is reflection in the window of the reflection in the mirror.


----------



## DannyB

A shot of my co-worker in the spinner of a plane...


----------



## Wizzard005

Hey guys,

Here are mine, let me know what you all think!


----------



## johngpt

Your second one is different, and I like it.


----------



## Big Bully

Wizzard, I love your second shot. It is fantastic, creative and an awesome angle. Big Big Fan!!! Great job! Thank you SO much for your submission and please feel free to show off your work more often. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TarHeelDan2001




----------



## Mr.Bluesky

inside car


----------



## Dave1668




----------



## ISeeASepiaWorld

and


----------



## johngpt

Those bags of candles floating away?

Christmas tradition in New Mexico, candles in bags. Sometimes called luminarias, sometimes called farolitos.

In your photo, they'd be 'floating farolitos!'


----------



## JonathanBlu

Oooh Ooh I got one 







Its a flashlight laying on a blanket. I used a reversed lens on my P&S! XD


----------



## ISeeASepiaWorld

Yes they are bags of candles. It was at this Japanese garden in Boca Raton Florida for a Day of the Dead festival.


----------



## AussieDee

Here's mine....


----------



## BlueEyes01

One of my recent favorites:


----------



## donovanbrock

Here's a picture from a veterans day ceremony at the Vietnam Memorial a few years ago.  The timing on this one was impeccable.  Right as the crowd's were clearing, there was still an elderly couple hovering over a spot on the wall...


----------



## AussieDee

Wow that's kinda creepy in a cool sense. Ya think?  I like it!!


----------



## johngpt

Nicely captured.  :thumbup:


----------



## freelunch

Tower Bridge as seen in the windows of City Hall.






I thought this was way over saturated when I posted it, so I had another go. Then, I opened the image in Firefox and Safari. Depending on which browser you are using, the images will look much different, but Firefox is on the left and Safari on the right:






The Safari image is my preference.


----------



## johngpt

Great image!

Interesting how different they appear in a particular browser.

I'm looking at them here at work, on winFirefox, and original post looks just like the bottom right post.

Usually I can't see images from my work computer, but it will accept them from dot mac! If posted from flickr, I can't see them. 

I'll look at them when I get home from my mac's safari.


Edit: now that I'm back at the thread, still here at work, the lower right posted image has more purple in the sky. Lower left image looks more like the original post.


----------



## AngieDoogles

Extra points if you can find the reflection of me taking the photo in any of these!


----------



## Big Bully

donovanbrock said:


> Here's a picture from a veterans day ceremony at the Vietnam Memorial a few years ago. The timing on this one was impeccable. Right as the crowd's were clearing, there was still an elderly couple hovering over a spot on the wall...


 
Wow! What a shot! Talk about emotional! Great job!!




AngieDoogles said:


> Extra points if you can find the reflection of me taking the photo in any of these!


 
Haha, I found you in #2 and #4 you are wearing a black shirt with a blue long sleeve shirt(?) under it. :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

freelunch said:


> Tower Bridge as seen in the windows of City Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was way over saturated when I posted it, so I had another go. Then, I opened the image in Firefox and Safari. Depending on which browser you are using, the images will look much different, but Firefox is on the left and Safari on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Safari image is my preference.


Now that I'm back at home looking at this from my mac, in firefox it looks bland and lacking contrast. It looks better in safari.

The image in my winFirefox looks much more saturated and with greater contrast than the image in my macFirefox on my mbp. 

Interesting.

Thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## sburatorul

posted in the sunrise/sunset thread but it is a reflection as well


----------



## hankejp

I don't know if this fits into this assignment, but what the heck:


----------



## epatsellis

I'm game:





 (Hasselblad 500 c/m, 80 Planar, Efke 100)







(Calumet 8x10, Schneider 210 Symmar, Ultrafine Continuous Tone Dupe Film)






Nikon F3, 24mm 2.0 AIS, Fuji NPS


----------



## johngpt

hankejp said:


> I don't know if this fits into this assignment, but what the heck:



Absolutely superb use of selective color!   :thumbup:


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Absolutely superb use of selective color!   :thumbup:




I agree!


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic job everyone!! Great shots!


----------



## TarHeelDan2001

Yes it's fast.  No, you can't drive it.


----------



## Hokiehall




----------



## hankejp

johngpt said:


> Absolutely superb use of selective color! :thumbup:


 
Thank you John.  I did this one in about 2 minutes.  I sort of did this one accidentally.  I was showing a guy at work on how I did this and just happened to choose this picture.  I'm glad I did now.


----------



## PictureofAphoto

I'm new here but here is my attempt at the assignment :






might have a couple more later...

comments and criticism?


----------



## johngpt

Interesting. Reflections within reflections! Great idea.

Since you asked for comments, I'll ask a question. Have you a photo editing program that would allow you to enhance contrast? On my monitor, it's a bit gray and dull.


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum apicture.
Way cool photo, and I agree with john, you need to up the contrast alittle to get a tad bit more definition between the grays.


----------



## Mitch1640




----------



## johngpt

I was about to ask where City Place was, then scrolled down. I think I know now!


----------



## PictureofAphoto

johngpt said:


> Interesting. Reflections within reflections! Great idea.
> 
> Since you asked for comments, I'll ask a question. Have you a photo editing program that would allow you to enhance contrast? On my monitor, it's a bit gray and dull.



yeah i do and thanks i think it looks alot better this way! :


----------



## Big Bully

Mitch1640 said:


>


 


johngpt said:


> I was about to ask where City Place was, then scrolled down. I think I know now!


 

I am going to take a wild guess in the dark, it is of Vegas..

Great shots, I am loving the fountain!


----------



## rbraden

Sorry,

I know this shot leaves a lot to be desired, but I thought  I'd post it anyway...


----------



## Mitch1640

Big Bully said:


> I am going to take a wild guess in the dark, it is of Vegas..
> 
> Great shots, I am loving the fountain!



CityPlace is downtown west palm beach FL

thank you for the kind words.


----------



## johngpt

I can see why you were thinking along these lines. Good idea.


(I'd been referring to rbraden's post - but Mitch's post got there before mine)


----------



## Photo Phil

Double Reflection...


----------



## Mitch1640

i like your photo phil, my friend lives pretty much right behind where you took this picture and i love the bean i mean its just a giant seemless metal blob, how can you not love it.


----------



## dormfab

It's been a while since I've posted...I'll throw this one out there


----------



## Rock

I shot this at the NC Zoo in Asheboro.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shot Rock! Absolutely beautiful shot!


----------



## Rock

^Thanks.


----------



## Big Bully

Anytime!


----------



## johngpt

You rock, Rock. This is a great exposure in tough lighting!


----------



## Kalikala

Garage door window. . .





Probably should have washed the window first, LOL. . .


----------



## Purple

This surprisingly enough was taken with my cellphone.  I went home, uploaded it on my computer, darkened it a little, and here it is.  I'm very pleased with it, especially because I was just taking a quick pic with no intention of having anything special.


----------



## tonguey

a reflection from the moving lightrail..


----------



## johngpt

Purple said:


> This surprisingly enough was taken with my cellphone.  I went home, uploaded it on my computer, darkened it a little, and here it is.  I'm very pleased with it, especially because I was just taking a quick pic with no intention of having anything special.



Sometimes, a quick snap with the cell phone turns out much better than anticipated. I caught a street scene this past summer that astounded me.

Yours has a great 'feel' to it.


----------



## rbraden

Still not up to par with the work that I see on here, but a lot better than my last post I think.


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots! You all are doing fantastic!


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Hope this is ok...


----------



## johngpt

Dang, that's sharp! I think my eyeballs got cut just lookin' at it!


----------



## zandman

http://images.zandz.multiply.com/im....jpg?et=euxsWZZtsfElpgDSjn9fGQ&nmid=113293285


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Dioboleque

Saw this guy on my window yesterday...


----------



## johngpt

bikefreax said:


>



Dude!  :thumbup:


----------



## bikefreax

johngpt said:


> Dude! :thumbup:


 


Thanks, kind of funny but when I took it I did not even notice the reflections.


----------



## johngpt

bikefreax said:


> Thanks, kind of funny but when I took it I did not even notice the reflections.



:lmao:


----------



## Teknik




----------



## johngpt

Teknik said:


>


I had clicked on my email which brought me to this post, then walked away before it opened in the browser.

Just walked back into the room, and saw your image from across the room.

Outstanding. Thought it was an impressionist painting.


----------



## Toxic Toast

i like this thread, lots of variety and awesome pictures from everyone, here is my contribution. I Probally should crop it a little bit,


----------



## djacobox372

Here's one I took in NYC this summer:


----------



## murlis

this is my first post here, thought i'd put one of my photos from the summer up (taken with a KODAK EASYSHARE V610) sorry about quality, the lens broke!


----------



## bailey89

hey, im a beginner, tell me what you think:-

1.





2.


----------



## Teknik




----------



## Big Bully

Oh wow Tek I love that shot!


----------



## JoeDif

Taken during a recent trip to Disney Animal Kingdom


----------



## Kimber57

I know most of you probably don't remember me at all, I was a very insignificant part of this forum, but I have learned so much here!!  

Anyway, in December 2007 I had a heart attack and subsequent quadruple bypass surgery on December 19.  So, I kind of dropped out of the photography scene for several months.  When I picked up my camera again, it was almost like starting over.  

This past Labor day, our family took a "celebration trip" of sorts -- my first true vacation since my surgery.  We picked the most rainy weekend of the year here in Arizona -- we visited the Grand Canyon, Painted Desert, Sedona -- lots of "touristy" places we haven't been in many years.  It was a very special trip with our kids (one is 23, the other 17).  SOOOOO, while we were driving through the Painted Desert, this most gorgeous rainbow appeared, so you can imagine that I have many shots of this!!  But this one had a reflection in it, so I'm adding it to this thread.  

I've been blown away by all the awesome photos in this thread!!  GORGEOUS work, all of you!!!

Anyway, I hope you enjoy this one -- my humble attempt at reflections...LOL  (and I hope I remember how to do this!!)


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic shot Kimber! Welcome back and I know I and as well as others wish you to continue with a speedy and full recovery. I hope you are doing well and continue to do better.


----------



## johngpt

Welcome back Kimber. Nice photo. 

Keep up the cardiac rehab!

It helps if you put your camera on manual! You get a better work out!  :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## amandazen

Very cool! 


ronenfox said:


> A little unconventional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love it
> (look at his eye)


----------



## amandazen

Great shot! The reflection and the expression on his face are awesome. 



DannyB said:


> A shot of my co-worker in the spinner of a plane...


----------



## rbraden

Here's another.  Still not great, but I kinda like it.


----------



## johngpt

Man, tranquil and serene!


----------



## rbraden

> Man, tranquil and serene!


Yeah, it really was, and after the last few days it was exactly what I needed.
Thanks


----------



## rbraden

Here's another one from the same place, different view...


----------



## durden

codeblue1961 said:


> Hope this works, I have been trying to get a picture instead of a red x.So here is the Famous Chicago Bean



You beat me to it!


----------



## Paul M

Here's my contribution of a motion capture with reflection.



​


----------



## Big Bully

Sweet shot Paul! I really like your reflection. I never thought about getting a shot of bowling pins. Nice one!
rbraden, I love the photo with the bridge, it does something for me, I'm not sure what though. But great shot!!


----------



## amandazen

Although the quality of the picture kind of sucks (my old ps took this shot) I keep it around in my favorites because I love the my lashes reflect in my eye.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shot Amanda! I keep wanting to take a picture of an eye. I just got a camera that just might do it, so we will see. Great job!


----------



## Paul M

Big Bully said:


> Sweet shot Paul! I really like your reflection. I never thought about getting a shot of bowling pins. Nice one!
> rbraden, I love the photo with the bridge, it does something for me, I'm not sure what though. But great shot!!


 
Thanks Big Bully


----------



## esszeeeye

I'm in awe...some superb images above me !

My favorite model..an accomplished poser,eyes as blue as the sky.


----------



## rbraden

great shot essz,

adorable baby too.


----------



## hankejp

Looking through my photos on Flickr and found this one taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## MartyMoose

Under A Bridge




ISO-100, 1/124, f4, 50mm


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots Everyone! Keep up the great work.

Here are some of mine that I took tonight.


----------



## amandazen

I love it! Nice composition and the reflection is great. 



esszeeeye said:


> I'm in awe...some superb images above me !
> 
> My favorite model..an accomplished poser,eyes as blue as the sky.


----------



## amandazen

Here is another reflection photo that is one of my favorites. What I really like about this shot is the surprising color I got from the reflective surface. This is a frog on the hood our a red Xterra. It was taken at night with a Nikon D60.


----------



## Lord_Nikon

My wife at Stenson Beach,CA




One of them shots I took just for giggles...


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shots Lord Nikon. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## esszeeeye

amandazen said:


> Here is another reflection photo that is one of my favorites. What I really like about this shot is the surprising color I got from the reflective surface. This is a frog on the hood our a red Xterra. It was taken at night with a Nikon D60.



Nice capture ,beautiful coloring.


----------



## poopingfish

Lord Nikon, your wifs a perty one. 





More humorous then anything else, can you find me?

Beautiful shots here.


----------



## Indyost

Took this picture a few weeks ago at Thompson park in Amarillo while we were awaiting the start of my daughters' cross country meet.


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful shot Indy!


----------



## tonyeck




----------



## Big Bully

I have never seen the Washington monument shot in other positions than with the pond. Great job at catching the sillouette of the monument and the reflection in a puddle. Fantastic!


----------



## Paul M

Is that the reflection pool after the new budget cuts?  Nice capture and great colors!


----------



## johngpt

Paul M said:


> Is that the reflection pool after the new budget cuts?



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## hankejp

johngpt said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


 

Must've been after.  They had to drain the water from the pond thingy that you see on Forrest Gump.


----------



## Paul M

hankejp said:


> Must've been after. They had to drain the water from the pond thingy that you see on Forrest Gump.


 
"Pond Thingy"= reflecting pool (as referred to above)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Reflecting_pool.jpg


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Big Bully

Bike, What a perfect reflection! The water could totally be a mirror. WOW!! Nice!


----------



## Joves




----------



## Big Bully

Very nice Joves! Your shot is so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Patm1313

ajacobs05 said:


>



Run away! It's a point and shoot!

Just Kidding, I like the photo, but it would have been better with the water in focus as well.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist

This is an old photo I dug out of one of my archives


----------



## Big Bully

Alleh, Welcome to the forum and the assignments threads. Great to have you and an awesome photo! Great job!


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> Very nice Joves! Your shot is so beautiful and peaceful.


 Thanx !


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5

sick picture.


----------



## Goradiogo

I love all the great pictures everyone has posted! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Patm1313

Alleh Lindquist said:


> This is an old photo I dug out of one of my archives



Was that done with a lensbaby or was that post-shoot work?


----------



## LisaK24

Taken in Dublin, Ireland


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Big Bully

LisaK24 said:


> Taken in Dublin, Ireland


 
Your shot is amazingly beautiful. I love the textures and the different colors of the reflection. Seriously!! WOW!!



TATTRAT said:


>


 
TAT- This is such an emotional picture. I went to the wall about 17 years ago, and I still remember the reverence and the feeling of this area. I got that feeling again when I looked at this photo. Great job at capturing the feeling of the moment.


----------



## mcnewby

Took this at La Defense - used Photoshop statistics algorithm to remove the people (took several exposures within a few seconds of each other).


----------



## Big Bully

That is a cool sculpture and an awesome photo. Great job. And welcome to the forum and to the assignments area nice to have you and look forward to seeing more of your photos.


----------



## TATTRAT

Big Bully said:


> TAT- This is such an emotional picture. I went to the wall about 17 years ago, and I still remember the reverence and the feeling of this area. I got that feeling again when I looked at this photo. Great job at capturing the feeling of the moment.



Thanks for taking time to compliment my pic. I think it is reflecting in 2 ways, the guy reflecting on the war, and reflecting on the wall. It is a very sobering thing to see those names on display, really puts into perspective the amount of young people that gave so much for this country, and Vietnam.


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> Thanks for taking time to compliment my pic. I think it is reflecting in 2 ways, the guy reflecting on the war, and reflecting on the wall. It is a very sobering thing to see those names on display, really puts into perspective the amount of young people that gave so much for this country, and Vietnam.


 

Well it's a great picture of course I am going to take time to compliment it. You did a fantastic job at capturing the moment and the reflection of time. Thank you.


----------



## mcnewby

Big Bully said:


> That is a cool sculpture and an awesome photo. Great job. And welcome to the forum and to the assignments area nice to have you and look forward to seeing more of your photos.


 
Thanks!  Appreciate the welcome and the comments!


----------



## Patm1313

Big Bully said:


> Well it's a great picture of course I am going to take time to compliment it. You did a fantastic job at capturing the moment and the reflection of time. Thank you.



Coming up on your 5,000th post, eh? We should celebrate.


----------



## samal

Hey, the day of first post. Hutzpa! 

Here are some:

My daughter in the puddle





My old motorcycle:





And the one I posted in noob forum:


----------



## Big Bully

mcnewby said:


> Thanks! Appreciate the welcome and the comments!


 
You are very welcome. 



Patm1313 said:


> Coming up on your 5,000th post, eh? We should celebrate.


 OMG! You are right! What to do?? Hmmm



samal said:


> Hey, the day of first post. Hutzpa!
> 
> Here are some:
> 
> My daughter in the puddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old motorcycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the one I posted in noob forum:


 
I really like your last shot, that is amazingly cool! Your little girl is so adorable, just look at that face as she plays in the water. PRICELESS!! All I can say about your motorcycle photo is WOW! Beautiful! 
Welcome to the forum, and to the assignments.


----------



## Double H




----------



## Double H




----------



## ScottW

Taken just as the sun was disappearing behind me, hence the colour


----------



## Big Bully

Double H said:


>


 
DH, What an awesome shot. You are amazing my friend! Is that a lightbulb?



ScottW said:


> Taken just as the sun was disappearing behind me, hence the colour


 
Beautiful shot! I love the colors! Welcome to the forum Scott!


----------



## Double H

Big Bully said:


> DH, What an awesome shot. You are amazing my friend! Is that a lightbulb?



Si. It's at the coal breaker I posted shots of in the abandoned thread. It is actually a group shot. I loved the way everything was so dark and dingy except for our reflections.

You really mean I'm your friend? I'm so giddy! :blushing:


----------



## Rachelsne

On the James River at Yorktown


----------



## Big Bully

Double H said:


> Si. It's at the coal breaker I posted shots of in the abandoned thread. It is actually a group shot. I loved the way everything was so dark and dingy except for our reflections.
> 
> You really mean I'm your friend? I'm so giddy! :blushing:


 
Of course you are my friend! :hug::   I'm shocked you had to ask!! :stun:
That really is a cool shot. You did a great job.. Wait what am I saying, you always do a great job!



Rachelsne said:


> On the James River at Yorktown


 

Oh Rachel this shot is fantastic! I love the reflection and the colors of the boat. Great job!


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## ScottW

Meg, thanks for the comments and thanks for the welcome.

Scott


----------



## Puma

.

 here is my best one... taken at a state park. 
Nikon d80 with nikkor 70-300mm






C&C always welcome
-Puma-

.


----------



## samal

here is one from this morning: it's a tinted window of my neighbor's truck


----------



## mandabec

Here are three I turned into class for this same assignment.

The second is a refelction in a reflection.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## icassell

I wasn't sure whether to put this in the "Windows" or the "Reflections" assignment ...


----------



## BlownChevy




----------



## johngpt

Great car! :thumbup:

Nice reflection too!  :mrgreen:


----------



## BlownChevy

johngpt said:


> Great car! :thumbup:
> 
> Nice reflection too!  :mrgreen:



THX:blushing:


----------



## BlownChevy

Took this photo for an engineering reference....just noticed the refection!


----------



## TarHeelDan2001

Puma said:


> .
> 
> here is my best one... taken at a state park.
> Nikon d80 with nikkor 70-300mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&C always welcome
> -Puma-
> 
> .



I think this is AWESOME.


----------



## Big Bully

BlownChevy said:


> Took this photo for an engineering reference....just noticed the refection!


 I don't think I have ever seen an engine that clean and shiney! Beautiful shot! Welcome to the forum, and to the assignments area! I look forward to seeing more of your shots.:mrgreen:


----------



## genital_apparatus

Hey all, I already posted this somewhere else, thought I'd add it to this assignment thread.  This is my first assignment post.


----------



## Kerri27

Taken through the porthole on a cruise boat with a 35mm SLR.










(first picture post)


----------



## Big Bully

Kerri, Nice house. And what a beautiful sunset!
Welcome to the forum and welcome to the assignment threads. I look forward to some more of your photos!


----------



## amandazen

I like your second reflection best in the car mirror. The windmill in it is very cool capture.


----------



## LovePlaya

I like it.


----------



## lostep3

Here is a photo I took


----------



## maba

My assignment&#65281;


----------



## Sim

I know, not a unique idea, but I had to do it anyway


----------



## Joves

Yes but it is a nice shot.


----------



## johngpt

Nice lighting Sim.


----------



## Sim

Thanks a lot!


----------



## verticalization

I have a couple, both taken with old samsung P&S


----------



## Aperture Zero

My first post and introduction to the forum lol.


----------



## Artograph

Stained glass reflections in the lamp...


----------



## johngpt

From a couple years ago.


----------



## Sim

johngpt said:


> From a couple years ago.



Very clever


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> From a couple years ago.



I like this idea!


----------



## johngpt

LOL, Simona, it was yours which reminded me of mine from a couple years ago!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> LOL, Simona, it was yours which reminded me of mine from a couple years ago!



It's a test of monitor resolution  --  blow it up and see how many reflections you can follow ...


----------



## Sim

johngpt said:


> LOL, Simona, it was yours which reminded me of mine from a couple years ago!



Really?  Cool!


----------



## Brutus

Not sure how well it fits into the contest, but here's one I took today to test out a new light box:


----------



## icassell




----------



## UtahsRebel

http://http//farm4.static.flickr.com/3140/2956996714_7a0010a56b.jpgWhile looking for some fall shots of leaves.


----------



## Big Bully

Aperture Zero said:


> My first post and introduction to the forum lol.


 
Welcome to the forum and the assignments threads Aperture, its great to have you. I look forward to your shots.
Oh and nice reflection, great job!

John very creative!! Very sweet I like it!!! 

Arto that was nice, two reflections in one shot. 

Brutus, your knife looks sharp, lol Nice shot.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh UTAH and IAN how could I forget you and two?! I love your shots!!! Great job guys!


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Oh UTAH and IAN how could I forget you and two?! I love your shots!!! Great job guys!



:blushing: Thanks!


----------



## Aperture Zero

Big Bully said:


> Welcome to the forum and the assignments threads Aperture, its great to have you. I look forward to your shots.
> Oh and nice reflection, great job!
> 
> John very creative!! Very sweet I like it!!!
> 
> Arto that was nice, two reflections in one shot.
> 
> Brutus, your knife looks sharp, lol Nice shot.



Thank you.  I really like this site even though I've only been here a few days.


----------



## boncphoto

here is one from the Asheboro ZOO in NC with Crocs


----------



## m33kr0b




----------



## johng25

HI, guys and gals! I'm very new at photography but wanted to post a couple of reflections, too.  Thanks!

John


----------



## ATXshots

Took this shot of my dad and little brothers. My dad made the canoe


----------



## johngpt

Hey, another johng!

Welcome dude!


:thumbup:


----------



## johng25

Thanks!


----------



## Big Bully

Wow we have a lot of new people in the threads and forums. Welcome all new people who just recently posted after I posted the last time. lol

New Johng, bon, M33 Great to have you on the forum. I look forward to seeing your photos and reading your comments. Great pictures you three!

ATX, what a beautiful shot. And your dad made that canoe! He did a beautiful job!


----------



## matic08

Taken at San Francisco's Fishermans Warf"





This one taken near this little town called "Alviso"


----------



## ATXshots

Big Bully said:


> ATX, what a beautiful shot. And your dad made that canoe! He did a beautiful job!



Thanks


----------



## johng25

Big Bully said:


> Wow we have a lot of new people in the threads and forums. Welcome all new people who just recently posted after I posted the last time. lol
> 
> New Johng, bon, M33 Great to have you on the forum. I look forward to seeing your photos and reading your comments. Great pictures you three!
> 
> ATX, what a beautiful shot. And your dad made that canoe! He did a beautiful job!


 
Thanks!

John


----------



## m33kr0b

Big Bully said:


> Wow we have a lot of new people in the threads and forums. Welcome all new people who just recently posted after I posted the last time. lol
> 
> New Johng, bon, M33 Great to have you on the forum. I look forward to seeing your photos and reading your comments. Great pictures you three!
> 
> ATX, what a beautiful shot. And your dad made that canoe! He did a beautiful job!


 


Thanks, 
Josh


----------



## Big Bully

You are welcome you three. 

Matic, wow your boat shot is amazing! The colors of the boats and the reflection are just beautiful!


----------



## matic08

Big Bully said:


> You are welcome you three.
> 
> Matic, wow your boat shot is amazing! The colors of the boats and the reflection are just beautiful!



Thank you for the compliment! I haven't been out shooting much latley, I was excited when I spotted this shot.


----------



## UtahsRebel

I agree about that boat shot. I just love how they are all the same style boat but in a different color.


----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel said:


> I agree about that boat shot. I just love how they are all the same style boat but in a different color.



Neighborhood covenant, eh?

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## samal

one more here - I found that reflection of the subject was much better than a subject itself


----------



## johngpt

Wow. The curve of the grass provides a wonderful frame. Almost "Through the Looking Glass" into another world.


----------



## rbraden

This is one from a street fair I was at last week...


----------



## gregtake




----------



## Big Bully

Nice shot.. Welcome to the forum and the assignment threads Greg


----------



## Timinator




----------



## rbraden

Tim,
Precious baby, and a great shot!


----------



## clbowie




----------



## Big Bully

Oh Tim that is fantastic. How adorable!
clb- what a beautiful spot. I love the touches of red in the trees. Great job. And welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## clbowie

Big Bully said:


> Oh Tim that is fantastic. How adorable!
> clb- what a beautiful spot. I love the touches of red in the trees. Great job. And welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


 

The lake down the street from me!!
And thank you! I'm rather enjoying my stay so far! :mrgreen:


----------



## freelunch

Shot today on our walk through Wimbledon Park, London.


----------



## clbowie

Freelunch, I like that very much.  For some reason it brought to mind this painting by Monet. ( Deutsch )


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Claude_Monet_038.jpg


----------



## freelunch

Thanks. It was a beautiful day. The ducks were rippling the water in an otherwise still pond and the effects were wonderful. Here's another:


----------



## johngpt

clbowie, just what I was thinking as well. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## freelunch

Thanks, John. Here's one last shot. It's even more "impressionist" when it's turned upside down, because then it's right side up!


----------



## clbowie

freelunch said:


> Thanks, John. Here's one last shot. It's even more "impressionist" when it's turned upside down, because then it's right side up!


 

:thumbup: Good morning! I like this as well. The colors are what draw me! I absolutely LOVE Fall!


----------



## Big Bully

freelunch said:


> Shot today on our walk through Wimbledon Park, London.


 :hail: Wow you completely amaze me!:hail:


freelunch said:


> Thanks. It was a beautiful day. The ducks were rippling the water in an otherwise still pond and the effects were wonderful. Here's another:


 I love this series!


freelunch said:


> Thanks, John. Here's one last shot. It's even more "impressionist" when it's turned upside down, because then it's right side up!


 
This shot by far is the best!!! :hail::hail:


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## freelunch

Dionysus: That's a lovely shot!

Big Bully: Thanks. Had I known how well these shots would turn out, I'd have filled a whole 4 gig card with images. It was the right time at the right place. Hard to go wrong.


----------



## Dionysus

thanks freelunch, appreciate the compliment.


----------



## BoblyBill

I think this one applys in another way...






These ones in the normal way...


----------



## whit~foto




----------



## Big Bully

Dionysus said:


>


 
Dionysus, this shot is absolutely perfect! WOW!!!



freelunch said:


> Dionysus: That's a lovely shot!
> 
> Big Bully: Thanks. Had I known how well these shots would turn out, I'd have filled a whole 4 gig card with images. It was the right time at the right place. Hard to go wrong.


 
Oh I know what you mean! It will be hard to get the same set up again... Great job though.

Bobby Bill.. Very nice. I love the fountain!

Whit, nice shot, and welcome to the forum and the assignment threads.


----------



## MikeBcos




----------



## Big Bully

MikeBcos said:


>


 
Wow.. I love this reflection! It is so cool, like the tree above. It is very impressionistic. It totally works all by itself and not seeing the origional building. Great job!! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Its great to have you!


----------



## Paul M




----------



## Big Bully

Oh Paul! That is beautiful, and touching. I have chills!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Paul M

Big Bully said:


> Oh Paul! That is beautiful, and touching. I have chills!! Thank you for posting!


 
Thank you  
Please, if you can...check out this thread and see my dilema on this shot.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143982


----------



## PatrickHMS

I guess I kinda like reflections in still water, here are two of my favorites.

[URL]http://www.flickr.com/photos/13684348@N06/3003687001/[/URL][img]

[img][URL]http://www.flickr.com/photos/13684348@N06/3003694845/[/URL]
[img]


WHY isn't my linking working properly???


----------



## laszlo462

Took this today with B&W film.  I didn't try to remove the bright spot near the top-center yet.  Every time I take film to Walgreens, I get a "Um.....your film got stuck in the processor........."  Apparently they had to cut the film at one point, so I don't know if that artifact is from the camera (bad light seals), lens, or during their processing.


----------



## Dionysus

thanks! im lucky enough to live somewhere naturally beautiful.  i dont really have to do much, just set the camera, stand back and admire the scene myself.



Big Bully said:


> Dionysus, this shot is absolutely perfect! WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know what you mean! It will be hard to get the same set up again... Great job though.
> 
> Bobby Bill.. Very nice. I love the fountain!
> 
> Whit, nice shot, and welcome to the forum and the assignment threads.


----------



## MikeBcos

Big Bully said:


> Wow.. I love this reflection! It is so cool, like the tree above. It is very impressionistic. It totally works all by itself and not seeing the origional building. Great job!! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Its great to have you!




Thanks! It's great to be here. 

I took that photo about 11 years ago in Docklands, London with a Konica TC, 40mm lens, Fujichrome ISO 100 with a circular polariser. No digital processing.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow that is really impressive that you could do that with film, not being able to see what you are shooting. 
Maybe thats one reason that film shooting is occassionally fun, because its a surprise to see how it turned out. But to get the perfect shot sure does get spendy, or is that just me. lol


----------



## irish_love

I took this messing around at my sister's-in-law wedding.


----------



## Flash Harry

Somewhere in Melbourne, 2008. H






Got a better one but think its on a disc somewhere, will look later. H


----------



## amira

hey cool assignment. reflections are one of my favorites. Cool shots everyone.
here's mine


----------



## revedephotographies




----------



## vbmanchris




----------



## photo_lover_73401

Sorry about how big this is and sorry about the date on here I forgot to crop that part out  ..Sorry if it's blury too, this was taken w/ one of my other cameras


----------



## Big Bully

Amira, vbman, and rev great shots!! And welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. We all look forward to your photos.

Photo, it may be a little blurry but it is still a nice shot. Great job.


----------



## chall33

my husband's weights


----------



## Big Bully

Chall, wow that looks cool! Nice job!
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Its great to have you here. 

Where in VA are you from? I used to live there back in the day.


----------



## chall33

Big Bully said:


> Chall, wow that looks cool! Nice job!
> Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Its great to have you here.
> 
> Where in VA are you from? I used to live there back in the day.


 
Thank you! I am glad to be here! I'm in Carrollton right now, it's right across the bridge from Newport News. We moved here from NH so it's quite different! Are you familiar with this part of VA?


----------



## Big Bully

I was born in Portsmouth, moved to VA Beach and then to Fredricksburg. I have been to Newport News a few times.


----------



## TWoods450

took this back in may while at Disney's California Adventure. with the SD30 P&S.


----------



## Hobbes

Some of my reflection shots






Not whole a lot of reflections in this one but I just like the blueness


----------



## Pugs

Hobbes,

     I love number four.  It has story and is beautifully composed!


----------



## ypperin

Vancouver Aquarium - and though I know the reflection is not in focus, I hadn't even noticed it was there until after I saw it when I got home LOL


----------



## Hobbes

Pugs said:


> Hobbes,
> 
> I love number four.  It has story and is beautifully composed!



thanks! glad you like it. well I guess I was lucky when I shot this one because I actually wanted to walk closer and wait for him to stand up but I was with a few friends of mine and I didn't want them to wait for me so I kinda just pressed the shutter button in a hurry and walked away


----------



## Pugs

Hobbes said:


> thanks! glad you like it. well I guess I was lucky when I shot this one because I actually wanted to walk closer and wait for him to stand up but I was with a few friends of mine and I didn't want them to wait for me so I kinda just pressed the shutter button in a hurry and walked away


 
Oh, no!

Bent over is way better, in my opinion. It's more interesting and makes the viewer question what he's doing.  That's part of what I mean that the photo has a story to it.


----------



## Big Bully

Great photos everyone! I love the aquarium ypperin! 
TWoods Your shot is so cool! I mean seriously wow!!
ypperin and TWoods welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads it is great to have you and your talent with us!


----------



## TWoods450

Thanks Big Bully, so far I love this forum, and really love the assignments/challenges it gets my brain flowing and the camera out


----------



## Chris Stegner

|)\/8 said:


> Longest covered bridge in Georgia, (United States).



Love this shot! I'm into shooting Covered Bridges. A couple weeks back I went to Parke County, Indiana. They claim to have the most Covered Bridges in one county in the whole US with 29. I shot 10 in one Saturday: http://chrisstegner.zenfolio.com/p589522811


----------



## Chris Stegner

Here's my $.02 worth! I don't have the file with me, so this is a screen capture off my site.


----------



## DarkEyes

Hey guys back at last, could put this in abstract but hey...


----------



## mabeleaf

Wow! Everybody's pictures here are superb!  So much inspiration! 
So now, here's my very first assignment. Haha.


----------



## chantal7

Some of these are quite interesting!  Nice assignment! 

Some of mine...

1. This one is quite recent





These are older ones, that I'd like to share for fun:
2. 





3.





4.





5. (My favourite!)





6.


----------



## Hobbes

chantal7 said:


> 5. (My favourite!)



it seems that some of the photos you shot with your old point and shoot camera are among the most interesting and artistic. of course I am NOT saying that all of your recent pics are boring and crappy lol


anyway I found a really OLD pic taken with my old camera. Its untouched so I have no idea how and exactly where I shot it.






and a couple of more recent shots


----------



## Dao

Here's mine.  Took it this afternoon.


----------



## javig999

Here are a few...hope you like them...


----------



## laam999

here are my 2 submissions


----------



## Big Bully

Wow great shots everyone! Simply fantastic!! Thank you so much for posting them!

Mabel welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## Sibo04

Loving these assignments, hers one from Paris two days ago


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh Sibo!! I love that!!!


----------



## Pugs

laam999 said:


>


 
Great use of selective coloring!  I just wish you'd gotten a bit more space below the reflection of her head.  Otherwise, I love this shot!


----------



## questor886

Not the best photo's but they were recently taken and my first night shots.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.


----------



## Monaco

Taken with the old Sony Cybershot:


----------



## chantal7

Hobbes said:


> it seems that some of the photos you shot with your old point and shoot camera are among the most interesting and artistic. of course I am NOT saying that all of your recent pics are boring and crappy lol



Well, I've travelled with my point and shoot camera a hell of a lot more than I have with my new one. My DLSR hasn't even left Canada, Saskatchewan yet, nor has it gone more than 8 hours away from where I live.


----------



## Rmac

Hope this fits in to the thread. I thought I would share this image, this seemed to be the perfect place for it.

Thanks,
Mac,


----------



## Black_Noise




----------



## johngpt

Rmac said:


> Hope this fits in to the thread. I thought I would share this image, this seemed to be the perfect place for it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mac,


Mac, your image would fit anywhere. Outstanding!


----------



## MBasile

I'm not sure why I never posted this one


----------



## Hobbes

chantal7 said:


> Well, I've travelled with my point and shoot camera a hell of a lot more than I have with my new one. My DLSR hasn't even left Canada, Saskatchewan yet, nor has it gone more than 8 hours away from where I live.



yeah you are right. I guess youve only had your XTI for like a year and you've been like everywhere with your old p&s but still lol I mean its not that Im criticizing you or anything but I think if I were you I would probably have driven to nearby cities like Regina or "Weburn" or whereever and taken pics but I guess its just me lol I mean I had just discovered the fun of exploring places when I had my 40D and kinda wanted to make up for the time and opportunities I lost back when I was lazy and into playing those stupid comp games


----------



## Big Bully

questor886 said:


> Not the best photo's but they were recently taken and my first night shots.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


 
Whoever told you these were not good shots... needs to be shot! These photos are great! Good job! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads! 



Rmac said:


> Hope this fits in to the thread. I thought I would share this image, this seemed to be the perfect place for it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mac,


 
Wow.... I mean wow! Beautiful! You could totally repost this photo in the sunsets thread too! 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!

MBasile is that a mini cooper? Those things are so dang cute!

Black, I am guessing the vehicle in your photo is a....97-01 Dodge can't quite tell if it is a 1500 or not. Nice shot!


----------



## Big Bully

Monaco, the reflection in your car is cool, I love the streams of water running down the side of the car. Great job!


----------



## Puma

.

 My first assignment attempt.






-Puma-

.


----------



## MBasile

Big Bully said:


> MBasile is that a mini cooper? Those things are so dang cute!



Yeah, its a friend's Cooper S....we all said something along the same lines as


----------



## Rmac

Puma said:


> .
> 
> My first assignment attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Puma-
> 
> .


That's pretty cool. Well done and great catch.

Mac,


----------



## ccssk8ter11

wow there is really alot of amazing shots in here, good job everyone!
Here's mine, not really an "unusual place" but i thought it was a cool twist on it.


----------



## johngpt

Each of the two images that you've combined is nicely done.


----------



## ccssk8ter11

thanks!


----------



## viridari




----------



## huynh87




----------



## johngpt

viridari said:


>


LOL, what a great reflection for a camaro!


----------



## MBasile

viridari said:


>



thats a camaro actually worth looking at!


----------



## Big Bully

ccssk8ter11 said:


> wow there is really alot of amazing shots in here, good job everyone!
> Here's mine, not really an "unusual place" but i thought it was a cool twist on it.


 
What a great shot! 



huynh87 said:


>


 
Beautiful! Way to bring in the holidays!! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## Big Bully

viridari said:


>


 
Wow!! Holy sexy! Wow! Great shot. Camaro's are beautiful, but you magnified the beauty of the car with this shot! Great job!
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## nymtber




----------



## johngpt

Nice start nymtber.

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Moe

Taken prior to my knowledge of the assigment, but still...


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Moe, great shot! Knowledge of the assignment or not. That is awesome!


----------



## Jay M

I'm new here and to the Hobby.  I'm here to learn a few things:  
-What makes a great picture great, 
-Technically speaking, how do I get the results I want

Last night I went to what we in southern California call a lake.  The picture posted is some trees around a nearby reflecting pool.  I want to come up with something more creative, but I also want to go ahead get started.







I didn't bring a tripod and the lens I used, nikon 50mm 1.8 doesn't have VR.  Therefore it's a bit blurry.

Also the tree trunks are a little over exposed.

Could the blurriness and exposure problems be solved by changing camera settings?

thanks,
~Jay


----------



## Big Bully

Jay, What a beautiful picture! I really like the solidarity of the shot. It looks like such a peaceful spot! Nice job.
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. You are more than welcome to post as many shots and in as many threads as you would like. Pay no attention to the due dates, because they really don't matter. Looking forward to some more of your photography!


----------



## ccssk8ter11

nymtber said:


>




Wow i love this one! For some reason i really like the sky in it.
Good job.:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Jay M said:


> I'm new here and to the Hobby.  I'm here to learn a few things:
> -What makes a great picture great,
> -Technically speaking, how do I get the results I want
> 
> Last night I went to what we in southern California call a lake.  The picture posted is some trees around a nearby reflecting pool.  I want to come up with something more creative, but I also want to go ahead get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bring a tripod and the lens I used, nikon 50mm 1.8 doesn't have VR.  Therefore it's a bit blurry.
> 
> Also the tree trunks are a little over exposed.
> 
> Could the blurriness and exposure problems be solved by changing camera settings?
> 
> thanks,
> ~Jay


Given the conditions, nice effort. I really like your composition. The two converging lines of lighted trees really draws the eye deeper into the image. 

Sometimes when caught without a tripod, creating a sort of bean bag rest with a jacket or backpack can work, then setting the drive on the camera for a several second delay after completely depressing the shutter can minimize the camera shake.


----------



## johngpt

So I'm here in Dallas, at another soccer/football tournament. Left my photo kit at home and shooting miniDV video of the games. Got here Wednesday late afternoon and only had my cell phone with which to shoot this.

Perspective corrected in photoshop. (brought the laptop) Levels adjusted. Tried sharpening but just had to laugh.







Our hotel, the Lincoln Centre Hilton, is reflected in this other Lincoln Centre tower.


----------



## Jay M

johngpt said:


> Given the conditions, nice effort. I really like your composition. The two converging lines of lighted trees really draws the eye deeper into the image.
> 
> Sometimes when caught without a tripod, creating a sort of bean bag rest with a jacket or backpack can work, then setting the drive on the camera for a several second delay after completely depressing the shutter can minimize the camera shake.



Thanks,
That's exactly the kind of input I need.  I knew I liked that shot, but didn't know why.

what is the "drive" on the camera?

~Jay


----------



## johngpt

Jay M said:


> Thanks,
> That's exactly the kind of input I need.  I knew I liked that shot, but didn't know why.
> 
> what is the "drive" on the camera?
> 
> ~Jay


It's the option to select single shot when shutter released, or 'squirt' mode if shutter held down, or a delay after the shutter is depressed fully. For example, on my camera, I can choose either a 2 second delay or a 10 second delay. I'm guessing on different cameras it might be called something other than 'drive' as it is on mine. I press that button and use one of the navigation wheels to scroll to the preferred setting.


----------



## ryanbreitenbach

Me and my friend had been shooting the entire day not liking anything we took. After we gave up on the day we went back to his house to mess with an SB-28 flash. He was hiding in the closet with the flash as I took the pic through the crack right as he happened to hit the flash. We laughed at how ridiculous we were getting but realized that the pic we took had some interest to it. Since my favorite part of the pic is the reflection I thought it would fit well in this thread : ) and yes this pic makes no sense.  Would have liked to seen some color and the side of the face with more definition but after all this was one of the most random pics ever.


----------



## tron

pissed at myself for cutting off the headlight.....


----------



## brandonb5269




----------



## tron

pissed at myself for cutting off the headlight.....  







in case anyone missed it


----------



## icassell

Pelican at San Diego Wildlife Park


----------



## johngpt

I like the artistic rendering.

I like your new avatar also!


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> So I'm here in Dallas, at another soccer/football tournament. Left my photo kit at home and shooting miniDV video of the games. Got here Wednesday late afternoon and only had my cell phone with which to shoot this.
> 
> Perspective corrected in photoshop. (brought the laptop) Levels adjusted. Tried sharpening but just had to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our hotel, the Lincoln Centre Hilton, is reflected in this other Lincoln Centre tower.


 
What a cool building. I really like it. Camera phones definately have come a long way!!



ryanbreitenbach said:


> Me and my friend had been shooting the entire day not liking anything we took. After we gave up on the day we went back to his house to mess with an SB-28 flash. He was hiding in the closet with the flash as I took the pic through the crack right as he happened to hit the flash. We laughed at how ridiculous we were getting but realized that the pic we took had some interest to it. Since my favorite part of the pic is the reflection I thought it would fit well in this thread : ) and yes this pic makes no sense.  Would have liked to seen some color and the side of the face with more definition but after all this was one of the most random pics ever.


 Wow.. Perfect timing! I guess it is sometimes when we feel the most ridiculous is when we get the best shots. This shot is really cool. I like the smirk on the guys face, almost looks like he is looking at something he shouldn't. 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Great to have you!


tron said:


> pissed at myself for cutting off the headlight.....


You know if you wouldn't have said anything I wouldn't have noticed. It is still a great shot. I like it. I like the angle of the shot, and the feel that you have created, in a way it is a very sensuous shot. You are showing the delicate curves of the car, while not showing off everything. Great job!



brandonb5269 said:


>


 Ok, I really like this shot, it is so simple yet cool at the same time. Is the blue light coming from the icecube?
Welcome to the forum, and to the assignment threads. Its great to have you.


----------



## ryanbreitenbach

Big Bully said:


> Wow.. Perfect timing! I guess it is sometimes when we feel the most ridiculous is when we get the best shots. This shot is really cool. I like the smirk on the guys face, almost looks like he is looking at something he shouldn't.
> Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Great to have you!



Thank you for the welcome : )


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

My Tacky Light reflection


----------



## tron

bully, thanks for the comments, its good to see someone actually replying to these pics 

thumbs up fo j0000


----------



## Big Bully

Shannon way to ring in the holiday spirit! I like your shot. Lights and all.

Tron, everyone needs some encouragement sometimes. I know if I give it to someone, they will do it in return. Besides I am happy to do it.


----------



## brandonb5269

big bully thanx for the welcome and thank you for the comment. Yea the "ice"cube is a fake one with a blue led in it.  This is actually my first shot with an off camera light source.  i got allot to improve on, im glad tron introduced me to this forum!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> I like the artistic rendering.
> 
> I like your new avatar also!



Thanks.  I figured that, since I became a subscriber, I could post directly without a web-hosting site.  It seems that I can, but only in this thumbnail fashion.  I think the resolution is better, but I don't like the way they come up.  I'll probably go back to using photobucket  

The southbound end of the elephant was from the Phoenix Zoo.

Ian


----------



## tron

Big Bully said:


> Shannon way to ring in the holiday spirit! I like your shot. Lights and all.
> 
> Tron, everyone needs some encouragement sometimes. I know if I give it to someone, they will do it in return. Besides I am happy to do it.



wow im impressed.  youre a good person.  i on the other hand, am kind of a ****ty person.  

im the guy you hide your wallet from :lmao:

just kidding.  or am i?


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

Thanks! :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

brandonb5269 said:


> big bully thanx for the welcome and thank you for the comment. Yea the "ice"cube is a fake one with a blue led in it.  This is actually my first shot with an off camera light source.  i got allot to improve on, im glad tron introduced me to this forum!



Well for a first shot with an off camera light source you did a great job!



tron said:


> wow im impressed.  youre a good person.  i on the other hand, am kind of a ****ty person.
> 
> im the guy you hide your wallet from :lmao:
> 
> just kidding.  or am i?



I do try to be a good person, but if you catch me in the right mood I can be a *****.


----------



## stsinner

How are these..  I know it's supposed to be reflections where you wouldn't expect them, and I pretty much expect reflections from water...


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful shots stsinner!!


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> I do try to be a good person, but if you catch me in the right mood I can be a *****.




Wooooooo hooooooo!


----------



## stsinner

Big Bully said:


> Beautiful shots stsinner!!



Woo Hoo...and with my Canon Power Shot before I got my Nikon..  I love that little beauty.

I have never seen water as still as it was that day, and not a bird was chirping..  It was eerie and early in the morning..


----------



## inTempus




----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> Wooooooo hooooooo!



Is that a vote of approval....:lmao:


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Is that a vote of approval....:lmao:



that depends ... :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> that depends ... :lmao:



On....


----------



## Battou

Untitled #10


----------



## Big Bully

Nice Battou


----------



## tron

awh thar stole my idea.... :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
:hugs:


----------



## Big Bully

Tron, that cracks me up.. and I don't know why.. Hahaha.. Great shot btw!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Nice Battou



Thanks, Just testing the New toy.



tron said:


> awh thar stole my idea.... :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> :hugs:



No...I am not a photoholic...I would never be able to say that that is a reverse lens macro using a Canon FD lens  

Nice


----------



## chris miss

Since it's in the 70s today, I won't have anything to post in COLD, so I thought I'd try Reflections.


----------



## Big Bully

What a great shot Chris! I really like how you didn't get the whole mirror. Great job!


----------



## tron

Big Bully said:


> Tron, that cracks me up.. and I don't know why.. Hahaha.. Great shot btw!



thanks big, i was sooo bored yesterday night that i was just walking around the house and the oppertunity came to take that pic 




Battou said:


> Thanks, Just testing the New toy.
> 
> 
> 
> No...I am not a photoholic...I would never be able to say that that is a reverse lens macro using a Canon FD lens
> 
> Nice



im still a noob, all that technical mumbo jumbo thoroughly confused me :blushing:


----------



## cochiece

There're some good shots here. I was a bit annoyed that I didn't have any to post until I remembered this one I took in Berlin nearly a year ago!


----------



## Battou

tron said:


> im still a noob, all that technical mumbo jumbo thoroughly confused me :blushing:



Well,....I do believe that is a Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 breechlock mount lens mounted backwards, I have the same tripod too

How's that for confusing?


On a side note....I see the BC's ain't changed a bit :no smile:.


----------



## Daytonian

Shot Christmas morning. Would look better with evening light hitting it but so be it.


----------



## johngpt

Daytonian, nice capture. Looks almost like an illustration rather than a photo. Very clean lines, nice tone, almost surreal.


----------



## cochiece

Mmmm my last image above is rather large, apologies! Here's another that should be more to scale.


----------



## sarallyn




----------



## tron

Battou said:


> Well,....I do believe that is a Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 breechlock mount lens mounted backwards, I have the same tripod too
> 
> How's that for confusing?
> 
> 
> On a side note....I see the BC's ain't changed a bit :no smile:.



ah okay, nah doot its just a plain jane 18-55 lens.  maybe the weird looking filter i have on it (a sony) made it look funky


----------



## inTempus




----------



## Battou

tron said:


> ah okay, nah doot its just a plain jane 18-55 lens.  maybe the weird looking filter i have on it (a sony) made it look funky




:shock::shock::shock: Really...that is one odd filter. But if you are curious this is what the back of a breechlock FD 50mm 1.4 looks like:


----------



## MBasile

I did this for a "Warm/Cold" assignment on another forum. We also don't do any processing to the images as requested by a few of the members.


----------



## tron

Battou said:


> :shock::shock::shock: Really...that is one odd filter. But if you are curious this is what the back of a breechlock FD 50mm 1.4 looks like:



wow very interesting.  so people mount these lenses backwards?  thanks for expanding my knowledge!


----------



## Battou

tron said:


> wow very interesting.  so people mount these lenses backwards?  thanks for expanding my knowledge!



With the right reverse lens coupler any lens can be for macro work.


----------



## TGaston

the reason that the building had 09:03 was part of the Oaklahoma City bombings. there are 3 times shown, 09:01 "the moment before" 09:02 "the moment of" and 09:03 "the moment after the bombings", did not know if had been answered or not yet.


----------



## Jantarek

Acadia park in Maine





foliage ride in VT





Hartford CT at night





just having some fun


----------



## sarallyn

Jantarek said:


> Acadia park in Maine



as soon as I saw that picture I'm like, ACADIA. haha.
Imy family has a summer home up there -- absolutely beautiful.

maybe we took these near the same place?


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone!
Daytonian, welcome to the forum and the assignment threads!


----------



## Jantarek

sarallyn said:


> as soon as I saw that picture I'm like, ACADIA. haha.
> Imy family has a summer home up there -- absolutely beautiful.
> 
> maybe we took these near the same place?


 

Acadia is super nice :thumbup:, I was there last August coming back from trip in Canada ( gaspe, NB, Nova Scotia ) here is link to my smugmug page from that trip (Acadia pictures starts on page 9) Jantarek : photos : Canada Trip 07/30/08 - 08/07/08- powered by SmugMug


----------



## tron

Battou said:


> With the right reverse lens coupler any lens can be for macro work.



wow thats really really cool, i didnt know that.  thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## brightspark

hows this?


----------



## Cuidado

Just shot this in Hawaii while on vacation.


----------



## johngpt

Wow, nice shots from the noobs!


----------



## digitaldetours




----------



## Zed Twenty Ate

old 35mm shots with my Pentax k1000! I scanned them in with a crappy scanner so part of the pic is cut off and not the greatest quality...






This one is kinda cool. I used if for a class and it was a self portrait. I actually took this off the reflection of a round chrome trash can!


----------



## digitaldetours

love the bottles!


----------



## Zed Twenty Ate

digitaldetours said:


> love the bottles!



thank you! just wish my scanner didnt cut off the the top of the tallest bottle...


----------



## johngpt

Zed Twenty Ate said:


> thank you! just wish my scanner didnt cut off the the top of the tallest bottle...



Nice image. Maybe find another scanner?


----------



## Zed Twenty Ate

johngpt said:


> Nice image. Maybe find another scanner?




might have to. i scanned this image in 5 years ago and dont know where the original is. All i have are my negatives...i'll be looking into negative scanner's i think. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr.SuperHero

I like the reflection on the water.


----------



## DexGtr

i took this one way way back....with a Sony P & S....


----------



## Big Bully

Nice job Dex! That is way cool. 
Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## Big Bully

Mr.SuperHero said:


> I like the reflection on the water.



All I can say about yours is... WOW..


----------



## haglersp




----------



## SlimPaul

Too bad I didn't have my tripod. :neutral:


----------



## Jantarek




----------



## Hobbes

Cool idea of taking a picture of the reflection on a CD but why do you look so grumpy in that picture?


----------



## johngpt

Hobbes said:


> Cool idea of taking a picture of the reflection on a CD but why do you look so grumpy in that picture?


He doesn't appear grumpy, he seems as if he's concentrating.


----------



## Hobbes

Cuidado said:


> Just shot this in Hawaii while on vacation.



WOW! That's one hell of a sunset! Probably one of the most beautiful sunset photos I have ever seen, really amazing.

Anyway since I don't have enough money to escape the cold winter and enjoy sunny beaches in Hawaii  I have to walk around in -30 degrees and take pictures of boring buildings and cars .






Afternoon rush hour.


----------



## LaFoto

Can you see why I took this one for the assignment?


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Can you see why I took this one for the assignment?


Hmmm, let me reflect on that for a moment...


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> Hmmm, let me reflect on that for a moment...


----------



## Marea

Morning sunrise as seen from my backyard.

Shot with my Nikon d80.


----------



## Marea

objects in mirror 

Parliament buildings in my town 
shot with my Nikon d80


----------



## Hobbes

Marea said:


> Morning sunrise as seen from my backyard.
> 
> Shot with my Nikon d80.



Wow I have heard so many times how beautiful BC is and I guess you proved it with your picture . Btw was it taken recently because it doesn't look cold over there unlike the rest of Canada


----------



## Marea

Hobbes said:


> Wow I have heard so many times how beautiful BC is and I guess you proved it with your picture . Btw was it taken recently because it doesn't look cold over there unlike the rest of Canada



Ironically it was taken this exact time last year.  And just two days ago it was very warm and sunny here (I often golf in December/Jan here.  It really is a gorgeous and photogenic place, feel lucky to live here!


----------



## Jantarek

Hobbes said:


> Cool idea of taking a picture of the reflection on a CD but why do you look so grumpy in that picture?


 
thanks , well I was at work and I want it to go out shoot some pics insted lol.


----------



## TCimages




----------



## TCimages




----------



## icassell

TCimages said:


>



Jeesh this is amazing ...

... throws in the towel


----------



## icassell

TCimages said:


>



... bursts out in tears and trashes his macro lens


----------



## timethief

Hello guys.. really amazing pictures since the beginning. I just browseed through all of them. 
here are a couple of mine taken a few months ago.


----------



## JoeDif

Taken on the grounds at a local museum


----------



## icassell

JoeDif said:


> Taken on the grounds at a local museum



I like this one!  Is this Hagley?  I worked at AI duPont Hospital in Wilmington for several years.

Ian


----------



## Jantarek

To much free time at work this morning


----------



## JoeDif

icassell said:


> I like this one!  Is this Hagley?  I worked at AI duPont Hospital in Wilmington for several years.
> 
> Ian




Thanks Ian...yes I took this at Hagley a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mitsugirly

I seen this post eariler today and thought wow, those are some neat ideas. I had no intention on trying to capture one of these and was out shooting some snow pictures and my son said "hey mom, take a picture of this Christmas bulb, I'll put it on the car". 
I snapped a few pictures and noticed on the lcd that it had a reflection of my house in the background and thought wow, that's neat.


----------



## 4thirds_dude

Here's my submission -- a lot of PP work, but the reflection is "au naturale"


----------



## JoeDif

Taken at a State Park near my home


----------



## fxjoeyy

Taken with a tripod, of myself at the pier. I call it 'Coming Out of My Shadow'. _My _self reflection.


----------



## mitsugirly

Did another one yesterday while I was out at the park. I wish the puddle was bigger to get the tops of the trees


----------



## samal

posted it somewhere else already on the forum, but I think it has a right to be here:


----------



## Big Bully

This is one of mine that I did with my camera phone.


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> This is one of mine that I did with my camera phone.



Hey. Meg ... sorta cool!


Ian


----------



## johngpt

samal said:


> posted it somewhere else already on the forum, but I think it has a right to be here:


Samal, very intriguing.


----------



## samal

johngpt said:


> Samal, very intriguing.



Thanks, here is a link to the original thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...pected-experiment-please-c-c.html#post1535287


----------



## Hobbes

Big Bully said:


> This is one of mine that I did with my camera phone.



No offense but this one looks awful. I've always hated those pictures taken by cellphones because of the extremely low image quality. I am sure this shot would have looked really amazing if you used a better camera .


----------



## chantal7

Got some more... 

sun reflection maybe?
*




*

lol


----------



## Hobbes

You know I actually kinda like that picture of an empty plate I mean it's simple but also interesting probably because of the unusual shape of that plate which kinda makes you wonder if it really is a plate or something else lol.

Here are a few more pictures I took recently:





I have probably posted a few very similar pictures to this one before but I kinda like the colors in this one.


----------



## johngpt

chantal7 said:


>


Chantal, those textures are marvelous.


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## aprilcain




----------



## aprilcain




----------



## Big Bully

Everyone your pictures are fantastic! Wow I really need to get on the ball and start taking pictures again.


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Everyone your pictures are fantastic! Wow I really need to get on the ball and start taking pictures again.



Yep, Meg, get with the program!! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> Yep, Meg, get with the program!! :lmao::lmao::lmao:




I'm working on it... I'm working on it.. :er:


----------



## Hobbes

Those are some big and kind eyes . I remember trying to take pictures of reflections on a cat's eyes but it was kinda impossible because she could never keep her head still for just a second lol.


----------



## Monica Fermin

OK.. here's my contribution.. first time ever!


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## Big Bully

Joe, wow I love your shot! The colors are fantastic!


----------



## inTempus




----------



## aprilcain




----------



## johngpt

Didn't want to intrude too much on his anger and frustration, so shot through window into mirror.

His motorcycle's engine malfunctioned during the pre-race on Saturday. This is directly afterward. He wasn't able to get it running for the race on Sunday.

He's in the process of procuring another engine.


----------



## Hobbes

and again I am not religious in any kind of way I just happen to like to take pictures of churches


----------



## einzelganger

Here's mine. Was waiting for a friend on the corner of 5th and Flower in Downtown LA and randomly shot this.







...Then the security guard approached me and told me to put my camera away since I'm standing on private property, heh.

--Wolfie


----------



## UtahsRebel

The view on the way to breakfast.


----------



## TwoRails

Wow... there are some really good shots above.


----------



## johngpt

UtahsRebel said:


> The view on the way to breakfast.


U_Reb, I can see why you put up with that commute into Denver!


----------



## cmerritt627

Okay so last ones didn't show.
Sorry 















(hopefully these work)


----------



## Daki_One

wow. lot of nice photos in here.


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## CW Jones

the only one I really have with a reflection...


----------



## boogschd

ahh crap .. its too big


----------



## johngpt

JoeDif said:


>



I still get a kick out of these building reflections. They look so surreal and Dali-esque.

Yours has very nice exposure, focus, and tone.


----------



## Kish

Building reflection


----------



## JoeDif

johngpt said:


> I still get a kick out of these building reflections. They look so surreal and Dali-esque.
> 
> Yours has very nice exposure, focus, and tone.




Thanks John

I like the Dali-esque comment.  You almost expect an arm our some other appendage to come popping out of the reflection


----------



## foned




----------



## Dcrymes84

This is a picture taken at work at the hospital im a security officer at Downtown St. Francis Hospital the focus is of course the lights off the ceiling.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## chops

Taken with the E-300 at Anna Maria Island...


----------



## johngpt

foned said:


>



This was very nicely done.


----------



## foned

johngpt said:


> This was very nicely done.




thank you!

it was one of those pics that as soon as i took it i knew i would love it.


----------



## Big Bully

Sorry I have been so inactive on the threads lately. Hopefully I can get out and take some pictures soon.


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Sorry I have been so inactive on the threads lately. Hopefully I can get out and take some pictures soon.




... opens Meg's front door ... stuffs her camera in her hand ... and pushes her out (bolting the door behind her) ...


----------



## Hobbes

As you can see I really like taking pictures of reflections even though the picture below isn't really a clear reflection lol.


----------



## DblArrow




----------



## Plankton

I was out taking long exposure pictures of a spring today, came across a small waterfall that was creating these bubbles, had to snap some pictures, came out with some interesting reflection pictures. Taken with D40 w/ 90-180 nikkor lens one 2x ND filter and a 4x ND filter.

Thats me there with my tripod


----------



## samal

one more from last night - sitting at my desk and decided to make a wallpaper for a PC desktop:  blank DVD-R and silicon beads from moisture absorbing bag


----------



## johngpt

Samal, that's outstanding.


----------



## johngpt

Got my new monitor today. Couldn't resist revisiting the type of shot I'd taken a few years ago.


----------



## TwoRails

Lots of good shots being posted


----------



## CyclonePWR

Here is my try: F4.0 SS1/60 

Idk what do you think?  








Maybe it would have been better with focus on the reflection?


----------



## lc1102002

link to larger version:Flickr Photo Download: 40 fulton street


----------



## DScience




----------



## samal

an untended reflection shot taken at our riding group "Ride with Israel" event


----------



## johngpt

Nice shot Samal.

For some odd reason, my finger keeps pressing on your avatar.   

:mrgreen:


----------



## icassell

samal said:


> an untended reflection shot taken at our riding group "Ride with Israel" event



I was going nuts trying to figure out how a bug got behind the screen on my laptop ....


----------



## Hobbes

One of the test shots I took earlier with my new Sigma 10-20 lens. Too bad I got a few rain drops on the lens which kinda ruined this shot


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## johngpt

Dionysus, that's very nys, I mean very nice.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Dionysus

lol thanks


----------



## Gaerek

Here's a few I have...






and






A lot better than this on the thread, but thought I'd add my own.


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## javig999

Relfection on a Mother's Day gift. Hope you like it!


----------



## playastarkz123

some pics from my intro to photography class


----------



## rickp

took this photo before deciding to take up photography






although it is just a carshot


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

Paparoksguitar said:


> Not exactly a unique spot for reflections but regardless it is a reflection.



I really like this one!  Everyone has great photos.  I can't wait to take one so I can post it in here.


----------



## taz

cars are good for reflections


----------



## Outrageous

this was a reflection on a lake.  the top is right next to the shore


----------



## johngpt

Outrageous said:


> this was a reflection on a lake.  the top is right next to the shore


Outrageous, that's outrageous!

For a moment, I thought perhaps you'd captured the end of the world!


----------



## Outrageous

johngpt said:


> Outrageous, that's outrageous!
> 
> For a moment, I thought perhaps you'd captured the end of the world!



nah i wish it was the end of the world, that'd be pretty neat to capture it and then turn back time to show it off.  that stick is starting to really bug me though, i may have to re-edit it


----------



## johngpt

Outrageous said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrageous, that's outrageous!
> 
> For a moment, I thought perhaps you'd captured the end of the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah i wish it was the end of the world, that'd be pretty neat to capture it and then turn back time to show it off.  that stick is starting to really bug me though, i may have to re-edit it
Click to expand...

Stick? I thought it was the rift between the dimensions!


----------



## Sachphotography

I too this picture in Maine. I have sold 3 prints of this. It is not the most accurate description of reflection but is does have a diffused reflection of the bridge in the water.




Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## icassell

College Fjord, AK


----------



## Sachphotography

icassell said:


> College Fjord, AK



Thats just not fair. It is beautiful. Simply amazing. I want to be there. 

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## icassell

Sachphotography said:


> Thats just not fair. It is beautiful. Simply amazing. I want to be there.
> 
> Daniel Sach
> Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company



Thanks, Daniel.  Yes, the place is absolutely amazing.  I can't recommend the trip enough.

Ian


----------



## SuperMom30

one of my nephew


----------



## icassell

SuperMom30 said:


> one of my nephew



I love it! :lmao:


----------



## makenottake

This is my first time on TPF and the first of my photos I'm posting. Sorry if it doesn't work! I'll try again if it doesn't! Took this for a photography class last semester. Teacher didn't love it, but he didn't hate it either =]


----------



## icassell

makenottake said:


> This is my first time on TPF and the first of my photos I'm posting. Sorry if it doesn't work! I'll try again if it doesn't! Took this for a photography class last semester. Teacher didn't love it, but he didn't hate it either =]



Thanks for posting and welcome to TPF.  I like the composition.  Focus is a bit off on the lock and your highlights are a bit blown, but I still like the image.

Ian


----------



## makenottake

icassell said:


> makenottake said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time on TPF and the first of my photos I'm posting. Sorry if it doesn't work! I'll try again if it doesn't! Took this for a photography class last semester. Teacher didn't love it, but he didn't hate it either =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting and welcome to TPF.  I like the composition.  Focus is a bit off on the lock and your highlights are a bit blown, but I still like the image.
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...


Thanks for the comment/ thoughts on the photo. I took this for a photography class and they teacher's comments  were about the same as yours. I went back to this location a few weeks later to work on it and got some other shots, but I haven't had time to get them online.


----------



## icassell

Monument Valley, UT


----------



## lvcrtrs

Check out the people in the bumper. Kinda like angels in the clouds that stopped by for the show.


----------



## eduboy

my share


----------



## Threesia




----------



## Sardine

I've FINALLY got some decent reflections! 

2 May 2009





13 July 2009


----------



## goalieguy00

here is my Reflections photo

1)


----------



## eduboy

My share for today


----------



## Dcrymes84

Some very creative pictures keep em coming


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Taken right after a late afternoon Summer storm.


----------



## choudhrysaab

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Wow #7 is really awesome. ^^

I love that jet trail on the left.


----------



## choudhrysaab

lolz ... a lot of people asked me what that was originally when i posted the picture on my Flickr account but its amazing how you were able to figure it out =)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Here is another one from the lake tonight.  The weather is so awesome right now.


----------



## eduboy

My share for today


----------



## csprau

Will this work?


----------



## *RiverRat*

deleted.


----------



## Pugs

Fun with PhotoChop (with which I'm not very skilled)!


----------



## johngpt

PhotoChop????


LOL.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

Hey, John, I really like this one!


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Hey, John, I really like this one!



Thanks Ian. Seems everywhere I turn, I see someone trying to hang in there.


----------



## Laura Gommans

My floors are so shiny, haha.


----------



## johngpt

Laura Gommans said:


> My floors are so shiny, haha.


Speaking of hanging in there...

Nice Laura. Do you also do street magic levitation?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Boutte




----------



## ottor

Found this thread a little late, but - here's my submission...


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

Guess what?


----------



## Boutte

MelissaMarieImagery said:


> Guess what?


I like this. What is it?


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

It's the part of a hookah where the base meets the stem. The hose comes out of the piece on the right and the carb is the piece on the left.

Just hanging out the morning after my 20th Birthday -- Love my blue socks <3


----------



## Boutte

That was my first guess.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

Smart Man


----------



## Boutte

Either that or I'm just too familiar with hookas.


----------



## ErectedGryphon

Paparoksguitar said:


> Not exactly a unique spot for reflections but regardless it is a reflection.


 
I really like this one, thanks for putting it up!


----------



## nmsnapshots




----------



## johngpt

nmsnapshots said:


>


A fellow New Mexican! Great shot!


----------



## mishele

A rose at a new angle.........


----------



## johngpt

mishele, always a treat to see your stuff.


----------



## Silver Halide




----------



## johngpt

Upon reflection, I've come to the conclusion that I don't shoot enough reflections.


----------



## mishele




----------



## phocus78

Shiprock awesome..


----------



## bitdurid

phocus78 said:


> Shiprock awesome..


Good work !
Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------



## Pugs

mishele said:


>


 
Beautiful.


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


>


LOL, I got so entranced by the droplets, that it took me a bit to realise that the lower flower was a reflection! Marvelous, Mishele.

Yep, I'm quick...

... uh, which way did he go George... yup... yup...


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

mishele, you make me smile.

LOTS!


----------



## mishele

Thats whats I m here for John!!!


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## Hobbes

missing the summer already


----------



## icassell




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

Interesting quote in your signature Hobbes. From where does it come?


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Interesting quote in your signature Hobbes. From where does it come?



South Park xD


----------



## johngpt

Hobbes said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting quote in your signature Hobbes. From where does it come?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Park xD
Click to expand...

LOL, should have known!


----------



## johngpt

Ash1ey said:


> ​


I really like this one!

It reminds me of photos from the early 1900s.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## SlimPaul

Chicago district park beach at night.


----------



## jhenson

new zealand, summer '09


----------



## Atlas77

wow slim! great shot. did you do any editing to it?


----------



## tomblacklock

hello, this is my first post here but i thought i would try and put something up.











thankyou
sorry guys i cant really figure how to put it into the pst as well


----------



## johngpt

Hobbes said:


>



Hobbes!


:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

tomblacklock said:


> hello, this is my first post here but i thought i would try and put something up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2427/3991649690_380b08e3d7_b.jpg
> 
> thankyou
> sorry guys i cant really figure how to put it into the pst as well



Tom, once you copy the flickr url as you have it above, roll your cursor over the icons above the dialog box until you see the hint for the one that says INSERT IMAGE. Click that icon. It looks sorta orange with something like a gray envelope in front of it. On my screen it's the second in from the right.

When that dialog box opens, paste in your url and click enter. It's now inserted into your reply comment.


Or in your post above, you could just click on edit, and type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




directly after your url. And voilà, your image will appear in the post you've already made.

Then follow the instructions above in future posts.


----------



## Dominantly

Taken in a super Haunted House.....







And Moonrise while backpacking


----------



## icassell




----------



## kundalini




----------



## icassell




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Pugs

These are from back in early September.  I'm struggling as to which composition I prefer so any feedback is welcome.  

1.





2.


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> These are from back in early September.  I'm struggling as to which composition I prefer so any feedback is welcome.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


Both are excellent. The first is more balanced. The first image carries the eye with the perspective of the dark building, and then the eye also looks 'into' the windows seeing the reflections. 

The second has a lot of dark to one side, a lot of light to the other. The second has that tall well lit tower taking the eye up and there isn't much to bring the eye back, other than the strong light flare at the perfect juncture of thirds.


15Nov09: Came back to these. The more I look at the second one, the more I like it. That diagonal from low right to upper left is very cool.  It's very geometric in its composition.


----------



## SlimPaul

Latvian National Opera in Riga.






View large


----------



## Dominantly

Kick ass^


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx

Awesome shot, SlimPaul!


----------



## icassell




----------



## jensgt




----------



## Wolfgang8810




----------



## Renegrenade

This effort from Florence in November, rather annoyed that day because of the weather but spotted a guy trying to take a similar shot and thought, "Why not?" - walked up to him, talked to him a bit, and suggested this angle.


----------



## Mulewings~




----------



## loki05

my boy @ 717 Olympic:


----------



## Whinnie

Still trying to get more artsy shots, but I think is qualifys? His eye?


----------



## Bambi

If you look closely you can see my reflection in the bells.


----------



## CESTO




----------



## Psycho

Centerpoint tower can be seen in the bubble reflection


----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## ZEPHYR

The bulding (V) is pretty tight


----------



## ZEPHYR

BUILDING I meant. Sorry, it's the Percocets typing.


----------



## johngpt

ZEPHYR said:


> BUILDING I meant. Sorry, it's the Percocets typing.


Watch for the TV commercials later this year. Percocets are going to ship with spell check.


----------



## icassell




----------



## lucypaddydog

I took this today, I have been playing around with UPSIDE DOWN snaps for fun, the 'sky' in this snap is acutally the water


----------



## error99




----------



## KAikens318

Took this pic yesterday and thought of this thread!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## dirtnapper




----------



## johngpt

dirtnapper, way cool...


----------



## icassell




----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## magkelly

This is one of my oldest shots ever and it remains a favorite of mine. 

It was taken in 1999 with a 1.2 MP Fuji camera. 

This is from when I first started taking pictures as a rank amateur. Before that I think I used 110 film camera at Disney once, but that wasn't even mine! I never had one of my own growing up or even later as a young adult. My family just wasn't much on photo taking. 

I was actually an adult in my 30's when I finally bought one of my own. 

No photography training at all here, no digital imaging skills, hardly much of a camera to work with, nothing much except me, the camera, my white cat, some cool light and an interesting moment in time. 

I've now cropped it properly, worked on it a bit in Photoshop in so far as tweaking the colors a bit, but mostly I've left it alone in so far as making it "perfect" goes. I actually like this shot almost exactly as I shot it.

The background is far from flawless and I could have cloned a lot more of the not so pretty stuff out but I chose not to on this one. I actually like it when there's a bit of imperfection going on in a shot and I don't like changing things just to make the picture look more professional. Imperfection can add interest sometimes and I think it actually does that here so I left well enough alone. 

Anyway, the subject of this one was "reflections" so here you are.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Thats cool!


----------



## johngpt

magkelly said:


>



Very, very nice.


----------



## David Hicks

Waffle House: The holiest of holies of the American spirit. Friend of insomniac photographers across the southeast.


----------



## Dallmeyer

I like this David! The diner setting is good and you managed to get a candid in there too.


----------



## johngpt

Waffle House. Saw them when my son and I the other weekend went to Arkansas. We'll have to stop in the next time we're there. I mean if it's where insomniac photographers go, how could I resist?


----------



## myshkin




----------



## johngpt

That's so nice myshkin.


----------



## David Hicks

johngpt said:


> Waffle House. Saw them when my son and I the other weekend went to Arkansas. We'll have to stop in the next time we're there. I mean if it's where insomniac photographers go, how could I resist?




Ive probably got 15 rolls worth of negs where at least one picture is in a wafflehouse... About to start a getting material for a wafflehouse-centered gallery show...


----------



## johngpt

Sounds like a project where 'waffling' is okay...


----------



## D3KNikki

swamp but hubby insists its a pond. HAH!


----------



## leftypony




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

leftypony said:


>


Excellent composition, marvelous colors.


----------



## icassell




----------



## bigboi3




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>


Wow that really pops Ian. Marvelous golden light.


----------



## icassell

Thanks, John.  I found a new place for bird photography this week.  Last night, there must have been about a dozen Great Blue Herons there and these two just caught my eye.


----------



## Bisbonian

First post of this forum although I've been lurking for the past few months.

I took this one on a recent ride into New Mexico, I just wanted to catch my buddy up ahead.

It's not great but I liked the effect.


----------



## johngpt

Nice one Bisbonian. Wasn't Bisbonia one of Gulliver's stops on his travels?  

And one of mine, from quite a bit ago, since you shot yours in NM...


----------



## iamthepip




----------



## Seekwence




----------



## magkelly

This is one of the first photos I ever took with my very first digital. It was a puny weak little camera only 1.2 MP but I loved it as it opened up a whole new world for me. I ran across it today and I thought it was perfect for posting in this thread. It's tiny, sorry, it's a big as I can get it, given the camera I had at the time, but here you go.


----------



## johngpt

Great action shot magkelly. And wonderfully ripply reflection.


----------



## magkelly

Thanks!



This is one of those shots I wish I'd taken with a far better camera and another few year's worth of skill. It was a good shot, for that camera and I'm proud of it considering I was a raw newbie to photography when I took it. As I recall that was from maybe my first or second outing with it and I was still learning to use it. But it wasn't much of a camera. Most shots I took with that I'm lucky if I can print a pic at old snap shot size, but I still like that shot anyway. Looks a bit better now that I took it through CR and used a plug in called Noise Ninja on it. 

Photographer friend of mine just gave me that plug for PC. He went Mac recently. I am totally impressed with it. I've tried both ways, adjusting the noise in CR/Photoshop, and while CS5 is getting there, using this plug. Noise Ninja is still much better, IMHO. It did an amazing job of removing a lot of grain with this shot but left the image as it was pretty much otherwise.


----------



## Seekwence

magkelly said:


> This is one of those shots I wish I'd taken with a far better camera and another few year's worth of skill.



I completely agree. My (previous post) was taken I believe with a 3.2MP Olympus probably 5 or 6 years ago. Unfortunately now that I own a little bit better camera, we have put in a newer/modern dock and probably won't get the same effect...


----------



## misskrys

not one of my greatest photos, but it's a reflection =)


----------



## magkelly

Looks good to me.  What type was the black car?


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous image and perfect crop Robert.


----------



## misskrys

magkelly said:


> Looks good to me.  What type was the black car?




I can't remember... an old Ford of some sort, I think. I took that pic 3 years ago or something; my memory's a little fuzzy =P


----------



## robertwsimpson

Thanks!


----------



## icassell




----------



## Dirty Murd

Hello this is my first post! I am an 18 year old student at Central Washington University and love taking pictures. Since this is a reflection page, i will post one that i just took this month around where i live! Tell me what you think!


----------



## Reefgoddess

I really like the vintage car reflection Missy!



A few weeks ago.


----------



## irfan

Duckie


----------



## johngpt

irfan said:


> Duckie



LOL, that's nice!


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## kjgregor




----------



## dak1b

my reflection submission. drop suspended. timing is key!

enjoy!


----------



## johngpt

They are of course beautiful, and require timing and skill to achieve. But are these images within droplets really reflections? I'm thinking that rather than reflecting light, droplets act as lenses and are really refracting light.

Sometimes my inner geek pokes through...


----------



## icassell

Long Billed Dowitcher


----------



## johngpt

Ian, you can tell they're dowitchers because they have dowitcher's hump?


----------



## icassell

:lmao:

No, I asked them who they were


----------



## johngpt

:lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Reflection of me in front of an empty store front.  Lover? Friend?  Enemy?  You name it


----------



## myshkin

Here's a couple from last week






This one is a puddle reflection


----------



## dayleigh

Cockroach on a side panel Glass insert on front door, taken at night, no lighting, just internal flash.
Not the best Reflection, but its a reflection lol









Plant Hopper on Sliding Glass Door at night, in camera flash for lighting.
Again not super reflective, but subtle enough to see a reflection..







Reflection in squirrels eye


----------



## johngpt

dayleigh said:


>


Somehow I thought the close up would show an acorn...


:mrgreen:


----------



## icassell

Juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron


----------



## stephen.2308

http://henry.sandi.net/staff/thunt/photography/galleries/2009-10/night/stephenroberts.JPG


----------



## dayleigh

johngpt said:


> dayleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I thought the close up would show an acorn...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


It was in my Pocket ;-) "anything to keep the little bugger from running away.."


----------



## Mazpro502




----------



## johngpt

Mazpro502 said:


>


Dang, there are reflections everywhere here!


----------



## rickabobaloey




----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Sapper44

Hafod Copper Works.


----------



## resiny

Zion Canyon.


----------



## samal




----------



## Sep

Does this work?


----------



## samal

Sep said:


> Does this work?



Nice SV - I like them in this color


----------



## johngpt

Sep said:


> Does this work?


Works for me. On several levels.


----------



## mishele




----------



## JayKayVeePhotography

me


----------



## JayKayVeePhotography

a few of my reflective hdrs:

























not hdr.. but i like it..


----------



## bhee321




----------



## icassell

Northern Pintail





Least Sandpiper





Snowy Egret


----------



## CBergeron

First Post!   Frog floating around in our pool in the rain.




Lake at the Provincial park.


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


>


Totally killer.


----------



## johngpt

He's movin' to Montana soon,
gonna be a dental floss tycoon.


But the pigmy pony ran off with the cow that jumped over the moon, so all he had was this.


----------



## icassell

lol ... gotta' love the Zappa man ...


----------



## johngpt

Ian, knew you'd know...


----------



## johngpt

Yesterday morning's breakfast at the motel looked out on the pool. So, I thought I'd grab a shot for a flickr group's challenge/discussion on reflections.
Well, let me tell ya, it was pretty entertaining if you could've seen this 59 year old dude clambering over the fence that was to keep folks out of the pool area...
Kim tells me I got a standing ovation from all the other old fogies that were watching out the window of the breakfast area.

What was even funnier was that when I left the pool area, I discovered the gate wasn't really locked...


----------



## Mcleod

This is something I took today at a car show. I thought it would fit perfectly here.






:thumbup:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## KKJUN




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff gentlemen.


----------



## LaFoto

@KKJUN - Sony Centre in Berlin, isn't it? Cool.


----------



## KKJUN

@LaFoto: Bingo! Awesome architecture and great for photography, too.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## mediocretes




----------



## johngpt

mediocretes, that's such a gorgeous image. Wonderful composition. Perfect depth to it.


----------



## mediocretes

Thanks John!  I had to lay in the mud and get rained on to capture it.  So I'm glad it's appreciated.  Haha


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian, now that we're coming into autumn, do you think your spot will be getting more visitors from the colder climes?


----------



## icassell

John, I just started going there this spring.  It's supposed to be great for migratory stuff, so I can't wait


----------



## johngpt

I'm looking forward to seeing what comes your way. Have fun!


----------



## Yel1owrice




----------



## filmshooter

This is a shot of my girlfriend's hands holding a pool of "blood" from our Halloween shoot. I liked the reflection.

Note: Please do not copy or use this photo without permission from either myself or my girlfriend. You can contact me through the forum or contact her by searching New Moon Portraits via FaceBook. Thank you all.


----------



## johngpt

Filmshooter, that is so gnarly!


----------



## filmshooter

johngpt, thanks! Check out the Photo Scavenger Hunt thread. I posted 5 more from this shoot on there. The 5th one on there for "Bokeh" is one of my favorites from the shoot.


----------



## lloydh

Llyn Cau


Llyn Cau by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## sloudiana0730

dklod said:


> Saw the post with night shot water reflection above and remembered I took these about 3 years ago when in the US. I hope they are not inappropriate to post here.  Taken with my old 2mp sony. Longest exposure is 2secs, just long enough for these to have worked.



I don't believe that these are inappropriate. You took amazing photographs of memorial site. Nothing wrong with that. Great Work.:thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar

puddle1_WM by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr

BMW M3 wheel reflected in a puddle.


----------



## icassell

Canon 7D
Canon EF400mm f/5.6L
1/640 sec f/5.6 ISO 3200 HH


----------



## RAWphotographyLA

RAW Photography OC - Only the Finest Photography


----------



## icassell




----------



## CyberManiaK

I have  2 that i think match reflections.


----------



## johngpt

CybermaniaK, nice first post. That second is a true reflection. Your first isn't really a reflection, that gorgeous image within the droplet is a refraction! But the image is great!


----------



## Dao

Reflection (taken with cell phone camera)


----------



## brianfm




----------



## fahimnewaz

DSC0025 by Fahim Newaz [need a pro account], on Flickr




Walking in the clouds by Fahim Newaz [need a pro account], on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Wow, that second one is great! Very nice Fahim.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

So I click on the link in the email telling me that there's a new post here. This photo comes up. And when I look, I see what I think is the head of the silhouetted creature at the *left* of the photo. I thought I was looking at some sort of two legged muskrat with a really really long tail!


----------



## gooze




----------



## orb9220

First Day D90 Leaves Play- 1 by orb9220, on Flickr




Rose &amp; Lightrail Max by orb9220, on Flickr




Floating in the Dream World by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> So I click on the link in the email telling me that there's a new post here. This photo comes up. And when I look, I see what I think is the head of the silhouetted creature at the *left* of the photo. I thought I was looking at some sort of two legged muskrat with a really really long tail!



Sit down, John. Breathe.


----------



## itf

DSC_0789 by initial tofu, on Flickr




DSC_0475 by initial tofu, on Flickr




05 by initial tofu, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Sit down, John. Breathe.



Actually, I went and had another tequila...

:mrgreen:




itf said:


>



This is killer.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sit down, John. Breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I went and had another tequila...
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


That works too.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## johngpt

Lovely detail arkanjel.


----------



## hovis

A couple of recent ones - Dallas Arboretum












And an older one of my car


----------



## johngpt

Just a trace of a reflection in there...


----------



## lildlege1

This is an Awesome picture!! Love it


----------



## starcluster

distored reflection by starcluster100, on Flickr

i was lucky that day! when the gulf sea dried off, so i kinda managed to walk in the land, it was creepy..
but its kinda worth the try...

i miss the light in the shot and maybe if i zoomed in it would be better..

i like the distorted image of the building, and also the water trace..


----------



## johngpt

lildlege1 said:


> This is an Awesome picture!! Love it


Thanks!


----------



## johngpt

starcluster said:


>


I like the slight angle of the image, and that we can see the environment of the remaining water. I think if you'd gotten closer, it wouldn't tell the same story that this image tells.


----------



## Kimber

Sorry it's such a small shot...can't find the original


----------



## starcluster

johngpt said:


> starcluster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the slight angle of the image, and that we can see the environment of the remaining water. I think if you'd gotten closer, it wouldn't tell the same story that this image tells.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## twoboysnmygirl




----------



## johngpt




----------



## geniehop

First post... Photo taken at Menotomy Rocks Park yesterday.


----------



## Stradawhovious

One I caught at the Minneapolis Institute of Art......


----------



## johngpt

geniehop said:


>


What a great first post!


----------



## elad188

Windsor castle




hope its not to late...


----------



## ambrai5

meh, this one is only ok but it's the only reflection I think I've taken...guess I need to get out more

">


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

LOL, double trouble there Ian!


----------



## icassell

Yep, they most certainly are 

Ask my 18 year old cat what she thinks of these 2 year olds ... such language you'll blush ...


----------



## jerzey111

Hi everyone. 

i thought i would contribute to this tread. This pigeon was sitting right outside my window one day so i took some pics of it. Funny thing is that i was really surprised by the pics, specially that they were taken using point and shoot lumix.


----------



## Ryne002

and um..


----------



## johngpt

Some really pretty images here.


----------



## johngpt

And a goofball one:

Alien invasion...


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous highlights Ian!


----------



## kanskanos

i do 
i thing tjats is a good work


----------



## pwrstrk02

While in the bathroom this evening. I saw a cool shot. This is my electronic cigarette and some e-juice sitting on the counter. The lights are from four vanity lights reflecting in the mirror and onto the counter top making eight. The photo was taken from my iPhone 4 in HDR PRO app. Ideally, I would of preferred a smoother more reflective counter top, more of the matte black finish on my cig., and not cut the end of my cig off. It was there in the shot, but not when HDR PRO was done with it. I'll show you the first what if pic then I'll show what I wanted photo. Please let me know what you think. 

1





2


----------



## Trever1t

Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Not linked to the exif page, as it's not public back at flickr.


----------



## Patm1313

I feel like I posted this somewhere else but hey, what the hell.







Needs cropping, but I've lost the original file for it.


----------



## safeshot




----------



## johngpt

Nice image safeshot! You're aware that the light coming through the droplets isn't reflected, but is refracted, right? But great image none-the-less!


----------



## safeshot

thanks John, you can see my reflection in the drops though, thanks for your comment, wasnt sure about refracted light though, but thats good to know


----------



## safeshot

one more from my reflections collection


----------



## rbraden

There are some incredible shots in this thread.  I'm almost embarassed to post here... but, well, I can't help myself :blushing:.  Was out wandering around with the point and shoot a while back and stumbled on this.  Kinda liked...


----------



## safeshot

no reason to be embarassed over that I think it is a good shot :thumbup:


----------



## KamesG

Here are my 3!!

So when are we passing the awards out:lmao:


----------



## rbraden

Thanks Safeshot.  KamesG, since this thread was started in 2008, I'm pretty sure we missed the awards presentation .  Great shots though.


----------



## swimswithtrout

This one always reminds me of a Bev Doolittle print.


----------



## johngpt

swimswithtrout said:


> This one always reminds me of a Bev Doolittle print.


I googled for Bev Doolittle. You're right, this does resemble what came up. Your photo is very much like an artist's illustration. Very nice.


----------



## nidessa




----------



## swimswithtrout




----------



## johngpt

Gosh, that's nice.


----------



## swimswithtrout

johngpt said:


> Gosh, that's nice.



  Golly Gee ! Thanks !


----------



## swimswithtrout

johngpt said:


> Gosh, that's nice.



 Gee wilickers !!! Is this better ??


----------



## icassell




----------



## swimswithtrout

icassell said:


> *Dowitcher Reflection*



Nice !


----------



## johngpt

swimswithtrout said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, that's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee wilickers !!! Is this better ??
Click to expand...

Gloriarsky, that's purty darn fine!


----------



## johngpt

And Ian, that's some fine stuff there.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## spacefuzz




----------



## Mazpro502




----------



## Samerr9

From my last trip to tokyo.. Canon SX1..

1.





2.





Hope u like .. Thanks


----------



## FoggyLens

Just a little.. : )


----------



## magoographs

This photo is raw...no editing. I had to take the shot down low in order to get the reflection.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Familyphotog

http://www.flickr.com/photos/42915296@N05/5424624637/
http://www.flickr.com/people/42915296@N05/

I know it's a pretty standard way to get a reflection, but I couldn't help but post it.  ;-)


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Whoa! What happened to the format of TPF? I think I was here yesterday and it didn't look like this!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Whoa! What happened to the format of TPF? I think I was here yesterday and it didn't look like this!


 
I dunno, but I don't like it


----------



## johngpt

I've PM'd dascrow asking if there's a setting I'm not seeing that allows me to see the images at the sizes posted. Mine above should be 1024 x 683, rather standard for posting here.


----------



## icassell

I can't find the old "CP" tab that lets me follow my subscribed threads.


----------



## johngpt

Click on "Settings" in that lozenge bar that begins with the word "Welcome" and you'll see a page that looks like the old User CP.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

johngpt said:


> I've PM'd dascrow asking if there's a setting I'm not seeing that allows me to see the images at the sizes posted. Mine above should be 1024 x 683, rather standard for posting here.


 
If you click on the image, it gets bigger. Just like you had to do with the yellow bar atop the image to view it larger than the forums standard 800x600.


----------



## johngpt

Bitter Jeweler said:


> If you click on the image, it gets bigger. Just like you had to do with the yellow bar atop the image to view it larger than the forums standard 800x600.


 

Thanks. It worked for my image, but it negated the link I had set up to take the person clicking on it back to the flickr exif page. Usually when I post an image here, I turn the image into a link back to the flickr exif. I wonder what I'll need to do for that with this new format.

Needing to click on the image to view it at the size the photographer intends seems a waste of effort. And up through yesterday, all the images I posted larger than 800x600 viewed at the size I posted. I wonder if that was due to my personal settings? Of course I never posted larger than 1024 wide, or larger than 700 tall.

LOL, I think I'd better amend my signature...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oh, they broke the images as links, too?
Lol, well add it to the list, and I am sure it will get fixed in time.


----------



## johngpt

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh, they broke the images as links, too?
> Lol, well add it to the list, and I am sure it will get fixed in time.


 Thanks! I'll see if I can find that list. Have we started a thread already for broken features or recommendations for tweaking?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yeah. I'll post the link here.

Btw, I enjoyed browsing your photostream. Nice.



This thread seamed to have eKool's attention: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/feedback-suggestions/235658-big-site-change.html


----------



## johngpt

Thanks!


----------



## Edsport

This is one i took in the fall of 2010.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

The Monet Shot


----------



## johngpt

Wow!


----------



## Seelow

Nothing special but first time I used the camera in months.


----------



## Spoe

Been a while... 




SAF_1702 by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## icassell




----------



## seaain.gray




----------



## icassell

OK , so it's not really a reflection, but it sure looks like it if you don't look closely!  (Note the 2 different numbers on the jets.  No room for error in this kind of flying!)

Oh my ... I just noticed ... look at the plane numbers.  They have the "5" painted upside down!


----------



## johngpt

Ian, that's amazing!


----------



## icassell

It really was amazing.  There must be a certain amount of insanity involved in becoming an aerobatic pilot. The Air Force must think a lot of these guys at ~$20 million per plane


----------



## thebutler4

My picture for "Reflections"

Taken in the marina at the Great Salt Lake in Salt Lake city, Utah


----------



## orbit

Heres my reflection. i just noticed it while on facebook today.


----------



## DSLR noob

You could sell that picture to the Air Force Ian! It's past that good and somewhere in the "Perfect time , perfect place" shots category. I could easily see that hung up in an air base for all to see.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

Hey cool.  Thanks for digging this up, I just took a picture that fits nicely here....






[/url]_DSC0023-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## exkingsmeadchef

Took this an while back but it fits here so what the heck....


----------



## jowensphoto

I'll bite...





[/url]
35227_1308573725428_1563120119_30627114_7364657_n by princessjess07, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## icassell

I didn't know whether to put this in the "Shadows" or the "Reflections" thread ... so I put it in both ...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Love that one Ian.  Outstanding capture.


----------



## icassell

Thanks


----------



## johngpt

dominos-0099


----------



## FoggyLens




----------



## invncblsonic143




----------



## ph0enix




----------



## johngpt

I've forgotten about this thread! I need to get out and shoot some reflections!


----------



## Compaq

I just like how the reflections is hacking on the water, trying to get out lol




Duck running on water by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

marshall bldg 11Aug11


----------

